# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Ηλεκτρικο αυτοκινητο

## Λυκιδευς

Σε φουλ ρυθμούς η δοκιμή του ηλεκτρικού smart – στην αγορά το 2012. 

Μετά την Ευρώπη έκανε και στις Η.Π.Α. και συγκεκριμένα στη Νέα Υόρκη, την εμφάνισή του το νέο μικρό ηλεκτρικό smart fortwo. Πρόκειται για τη δεύτερη γενιά του μοντέλου που βρίσκεται ακόμη σε πειραματικό στάδιο. 

Το πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα ξεκίνησε το 2007 με την δοκιμαστική κυκλοφορία 100 αυτοκινήτων στο Λονδίνο και το Νοέμβριο του 2009 τα αυτοκίνητα έγιναν 1.000, κυκλοφορώντας για δοκιμές σε Γερμανία, Ισπανία, Ιταλία, Αγγλία, Γαλλία, Ελβετία, Η.Π.Α. και Καναδά. Τώρα το εργοστάσιο αύξησε την παραγωγή σε 1.500 αυτοκίνητα και έπεται συνέχεια, διότι πρόκειται το 2012 να ξεκινήσουν οι πωλήσεις σε περίπου 40 χώρες. 

Το ηλεκτρικό smart εφοδιάζεται με μια καινοτόμο, υψηλής απόδοσης μπαταρία ιόντων λιθίου χωρητικότητας 16,5 kWh, η οποία είναι τοποθετημένη μεταξύ των δύο αξόνων, εκεί που στα άλλα smart είναι το ρεζερβουάρ καυσίμου και έτσι δεν περιορίζει το χώρο του διθέσιου μοντέλου. Το δε ηλεκτρικο-μαγνητικό μοτέρ των 30 kW βρίσκεται στο πίσω μέρος, αποδίδοντας 41 hp και 120 Nm ροπής άμεσα, από την εκκίνηση του αυτοκινήτου, έχοντας μόνο μία σχέση μετάδοσης κίνησης. 

Οι δοκιμές έδειξαν ότι παρέχει αυτονομία κίνησης 135 χλμ., ενώ η φόρτιση γίνεται από απλή πρίζα σπιτιού 220 Volt. Η αυτονομία κρίνεται καλή, όταν οι καθημερινές μετακινήσεις στην πόλη κυμαίνονται κατά μέσο όρο μεταξύ 30 - 40 χλμ. Επιπρόσθετα, σε μέση ταχύτητα 25 - 30 χλμ./ώρα, φυσιολογική για την κίνηση σε αστικό κύκλο, το smart fortwo electric μπορεί να λειτουργεί αδιάκοπα για πέντε ώρες μέχρι να φορτιστεί. 

Όσον αφορά για μια πλήρη φόρτιση, το βράδυ είναι ιδανική ευκαιρία στο σπίτι. Η δεύτερη γενιά του ηλεκτρικού smart βασίζεται στην coupe/cabrio έκδοση και διαθέτει πλούσιο εξοπλισμό: αυτόματο κλιματισμό, ηλεκτρικό σύστημα διεύθυνσης, ηλεκτρικά παράθυρα και καθρέπτες (και θερμαινόμενοι), ηχοσύστημα, δερμάτινο τιμόνι και λεβιέ ταχυτήτων, ζάντες αλουμινίου 12 αχτίνων, δείκτη κατανάλωσης και αποθηκευμένης ενέργειας. 

Πάντως, όσον αφορά την ηλεκτροκίνηση, το θέμα είναι να δημιουργηθούν (κι είναι βέβαιο για τις μεγάλες ευρωπαϊκές και μη χώρες) και σταθμοί επαναφόρτισης, ώστε αν κάποιος χρειαστεί να μετακινηθεί εκτός αστικού κύκλου για περισσότερα χιλιόμετρα, να μπορεί να φορτίσει κι αλλού το αυτοκίνητο. 

Εν συντομία… 

Όπως είναι λογικό, η ηλεκτροκίνηση δεν παράγει ρύπους κι αυτό είναι που χρειάζεται το περιβάλλον. Ωστόσο η παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας πρέπει να προέρχεται από ανανεώσιμες πηγές (αυξάνουν διαρκώς στην Ευρώπη) διότι, όταν παράγεται από λιγνίτη, όπως στη χώρα μας, είναι εκ των ουκ άνευ. Καταλήγοντας αξίζει να επισημάνω ότι σε πολλές χώρες δίνοντας κίνητρα ηλεκτροκίνησης ή για αυτοκίνητα μειωμένων ρύπων. 

Στο Μονακό οι αγοραστές ηλεκτρικών οχημάτων έχουν έκπτωση φόρου 9.000 ευρώ, στη Γαλλία για κάθε αυτοκίνητο που εκπέμπει λιγότερο από 60 γρ./χλμ. διοξείδιο του άνθρακα υπάρχει αντίστοιχη μείωση 5.000 ευρώ, στη Μ. Βρετανία το κίνητρο είναι 5.000 λίρες, στο Βέλγιο 4.540 ευρώ, ενώ στη Δανία τα ηλεκτρικά απαλλάσσονται των τελών ταξινόμησης, στις Η.Π.Α. η ελάφρυνση από φόρους είναι πάνω από 7.500 ευρώ, στην Κίνα 6.500 και στην Ιαπωνία 11.000 ευρώ. 

Επιμέλεια: Δημήτρης Μπαλής

----------


## button

έχω ένα ηλεκτρικό scuter  και ενα πρόβλημά εχω ... .ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑΑΑ!!!

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> έχω ένα ηλεκτρικό scuter  και ενα πρόβλημά εχω ... .ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑΑΑ!!!



 σου κραταει πολυ ε; :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## button

> σου κραταει πολυ ε;



αυτή λέξη μπαταρία  μου κάθεται στο συκώτι 
κινητό -> μπαταρία
netbook -> μπαταρία
scuter -> μπαταρία
πληκτρολόγιο -> μπαταρία
ποντίκι -> μπαταρία 
κάμερα -> μπαταρία
φωτογραφική -> μπαταρία 
τηλεχειριστήρια -> μπαταρία  

ε τώρα  δεν έχω άλλα συκώτια για smart

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> αυτή λέξη μπαταρία  μου κάθεται στο συκώτι 
> κινητό -> μπαταρία
> netbook -> μπαταρία
> scuter -> μπαταρία
> πληκτρολόγιο -> μπαταρία
> ποντίκι -> μπαταρία 
> κάμερα -> μπαταρία
> φωτογραφική -> μπαταρία 
> τηλεχειριστήρια -> μπαταρία  
> ...



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Μετά το ηλεκτρικό smart fortwo και την επίσης ηλεκτρική B-Class F-CELL, στα τέλη του 2009, η Mercedes βάζει στην παραγωγή το τρίτο της ηλεκτρικό αυτοκίνητο, την A Class E-CELL, την οποία θεωρεί ιδανική για αυτοκίνητο πόλης με μηδενικές εκπομπές ρύπων. 

Η γερμανική μάρκα θα κατασκευάσει 500 αυτοκίνητα (θα τα πουλήσει σε εταιρείες ενοικιάσεως σε διάφορες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες) στο εργοστάσιο του Ράσταντ, στο οποίο από το 2009 μέχρι το 2012 επενδύονται 600 εκατ. ευρώ! Η Mercedes θα χρησιμοποιήσει τη συμβατική έκδοση της A-Class για την κατασκευή της ηλεκτρικής, χωρίς να θυσιάσει τους χώρους για 5 επιβάτες με αποσκευές. 

Περαιτέρω ενίσχυση στο αμάξωμα δεν υπήρξε, ενώ έγιναν εκτενείς δοκιμές αντοχής σε ποικίλες συνθήκες. Οι δύο μπαταρίες ιόντων λιθίου θα είναι προστατευμένες στο πάτωμα, προσφέροντας αυτονομία κίνησης 200 χλμ. Το ηλεκτρικό μοτέρ παράγει ισχύ 95 hp, ενώ χαρίζει 290 Nm ροπής από το ξεκίνημα. 

Επιμέλεια: Δημήτρης Μπαλής

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Ηλεκτροκίνητες μετακινήσεις στην Ευρώπη 

Μετά την παρουσίασή του στην έκθεση αυτοκινήτου του Παρισιού, η οποία ολοκληρώνεται την Κυριακή, η Citroen ετοιμάζεται να στείλει το πλήρως ηλεκτρικό C-ZERO και στους δρόμους. Μάλιστα, 250 από αυτά θα κυκλοφορήσουν στους γαλλικούς δρόμους, εντός του Οκτωβρίου με τα χρώματα του γαλλικού ταχυδρομείου. 

Ακόμα 400 έχουν παραγγελθεί από την εταιρεία ενοικιάσεων Raiffeisen. Συνολικά οι παραγγελίες για το μοντέλο έχουν φθάσει τις 800, οι περισσότερες εκ των οποίων στην Ευρώπη: 53 επιλέχθηκαν από την Choose EV της Δανίας, 63 από ιδιώτες πελάτες στη Νορβηγία και τα υπόλοιπα από άλλους πελάτες σε Γερμανία, Ελβετία, Βέλγιο και Γαλλία. 

Επιμέλεια: Δημήτρης Μπαλής

----------


## antonis_p

Άντε, και στα δικά μας!!!

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Άντε, και στα δικά μας!!!



 να δουμε ποτε θα ερθει...!!!θα περιμενουμε πολυ καιρο...μαλλον!!!

----------


## antonis_p

> να δουμε ποτε θα ερθει...!!!θα περιμενουμε πολυ καιρο...μαλλον!!!



το δεύτερό  μου αμάξι και παλαιότερο είναι 21 ετών!
(λέω ότι) περιμένω να το αλλάξω με ηλεκτρικό.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

εχω ομως μια πεποιθηση οτι οταν θα ερθει στην ελλαδα θα εχει μια τιμη μεγαλυτερη απο τα ευρωπαικα... :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## antonis_p

> εχω ομως μια πεποιθηση οτι οταν θα ερθει στην ελλαδα θα εχει μια τιμη μεγαλυτερη απο τα ευρωπαικα...



υποτίθεται πως για περιβαλλοντικούς λόγους, τουλάχιστον αρχικά, θα έχουν το κατάλληλο promo.

----------


## navar

και μικρά τελη κυκλοφορίας !

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> και μικρά τελη κυκλοφορίας !



 μπα μην το λες κατι θα φορολογησουν!!!!

----------


## TSAKALI

Σας ..ξεφυγε το ..πλεον θετικο της υποθεσης..
ποιος θα τα επισκευαζει??

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Σας ..ξεφυγε το ..πλεον θετικο της υποθεσης..
> ποιος θα τα επισκευαζει??



ναι τα μηχανικα μερη προφανως διατηρουνται...κρεμαριερες κτλ...απλα πλεον εκει που η αναλογια μηχανολογων ηλεκτρολογων ηταν 90-10 τωρα θα παει 65-35...

----------


## antonis_p

> Σας ..ξεφυγε το ..πλεον θετικο της υποθεσης..
> ποιος θα τα επισκευαζει??



ο ηλεκτρικός κινητήρας που θα αντικαταστήσει τον Κ.Ε.Κ 
σχεδόν ειναι maintenance free, δες πχ το πλυντήριο, όλα χαλάνε εκτός από το ίδιο το μοτέρ.

Φυσικά θα έχει φρένα, abs, αντλίες καυσίμου κλπ.

----------


## TSAKALI

αντλιες καυσιμου ????? τι εννοεις Αντωνη ?

----------


## antonis_p

> αντλιες καυσιμου ????? τι εννοεις Αντωνη ?



κάνει νύστα ή εγώ νυστάζω .....  :Smile: 
αντλίες υδραυλικών.

----------


## TSAKALI

δεν εχω ασχοληθει πολυ με το θεμα , αλλα πιστευω οτι τα συχρονα ηλεκτρικα αυτοκινητα
θα εκμεταλευονται την ενεργεια που παει χαμενη στο φρεναρισμα ,φορτιζοντας τις 
μπαταριες , δηλαδη θα φρεναρουν με το μοτερ..
και την κυριως "δουλεια" θα την κανουν μικροεπεξεργαστες ..

----------


## navar

> δεν εχω ασχοληθει πολυ με το θεμα , αλλα πιστευω οτι τα συχρονα ηλεκτρικα αυτοκινητα
> θα εκμεταλευονται την ενεργεια που παει χαμενη στο φρεναρισμα ,φορτιζοντας τις 
> μπαταριες , δηλαδη θα φρεναρουν με το μοτερ..
> και την κυριως "δουλεια" θα την κανουν μικροεπεξεργαστες ..



KERS Kinetic Energy Recovery System !
υπήρχε περσυ στην f1 ! και επιστρέφει του χρόνου !

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> ο ηλεκτρικός κινητήρας που θα αντικαταστήσει τον Κ.Ε.Κ 
> σχεδόν ειναι maintenance free, δες πχ το πλυντήριο, όλα χαλάνε εκτός από το ίδιο το μοτέρ.
> 
> Φυσικά θα έχει φρένα, abs, αντλίες καυσίμου κλπ.



αυτο εννοουσα με την αναλογια 65-35 προφανως ο ρολος του μηχανικου θα συνεχισει να υπαρχει αλλα θα αυξηθουν και οι δικες μας(ηλεκτρολογικες-ηλεκτρονικες) αρμοδιοτητες...

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> δεν εχω ασχοληθει πολυ με το θεμα , αλλα πιστευω οτι τα συχρονα ηλεκτρικα αυτοκινητα
> θα εκμεταλευονται την ενεργεια που παει χαμενη στο φρεναρισμα ,φορτιζοντας τις 
> μπαταριες , δηλαδη θα φρεναρουν με το μοτερ..
> και την κυριως "δουλεια" θα την κανουν μικροεπεξεργαστες ..



 υπαρχουν διαφορα concept που αφορουν τα ηλεκτρικα αυτοκινητα

----------


## button

> δεν εχω ασχοληθει πολυ με το θεμα , αλλα πιστευω οτι τα συχρονα ηλεκτρικα αυτοκινητα
> θα εκμεταλευονται την ενεργεια που παει χαμενη στο φρεναρισμα ,φορτιζοντας τις 
> μπαταριες , δηλαδη θα φρεναρουν με το μοτερ..
> και την κυριως "δουλεια" θα την κανουν μικροεπεξεργαστες ..



Το KERS είναι φτιαγμένο να εκμεταλλεύεται την χαμένη ενέργεια από κινητήρα καύσιμου αφού στο φρενάρισμα δουλεύει με πολλές στροφές . Αυτού  που λες είναι λάθος γιατί στο φρενάρισμα ο ηλεκτρικός κινητήρας σταματάει να λειτουργεί.

 :Huh:  Η κάνω λάθος και λειτουργεί :Tongue2: 


Ένα είναι ωραίο να έχεις ένα τέτοιο αυτοκίνητο...
*Να κόλας στο μποτιλιάρισμα και στα φανάρια* 
 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
ΣΟΒΑΡΆ!!!  όταν έχει κίνησή το αφήνεις σε λειτουργία ή  κλείνεις  και ανάβεις 100 φορές = συμπέρασμα :  Αμα ζεις και δουλεύεις στο κέντρο και έχει κίνηση το ηλεκτρικό είναι η σωτήρια σου   :Wink: 





> KERS Kinetic Energy Recovery System !
> υπήρχε περσυ στην f1 ! και επιστρέφει του χρόνου !



πέρσι είχα κάνει μια εργασία αλλά την έχασα σε fail backup 
άμα την βρω θα ανεβάσω σε video απο powerpoint 





> αυτο εννοουσα με την αναλογια 65-35 προφανως ο ρολος του μηχανικου θα συνεχισει να υπαρχει αλλα θα αυξηθουν και οι δικες μας(ηλεκτρολογικες-ηλεκτρονικες) αρμοδιοτητες...



Μπα σε 50 χρόνια θα φανεί :Laugh:

----------


## navar

KERS Kinetic Energy Recovery System !
υπήρχε περσυ στην f1 ! και επιστρέφει του χρόνου !

και συνεχίζω !

κατα την διάρκεια της πέδησης , μόλις ο οδηγός πατήσει φρένο , ένα σύστημα συμπλέκτη , εφαρμόζει την κίνηση τον τροχών σε ένα "δυναμό " με αποτέλεσμα την παραγωγή ρεύματος και την αποθήκευση της σε μπαταρίες !

τώρα στην F! , η συσσωρευμένη ενέργεια απο τα φρεναρίσματα , με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού έδωνε στον οδηγό 80 επιπλέον άλογα για 7 sec μέσω ηλεκτροκινητήρα ! αν θυμάμαι καλά η εκμεταλλευόμενη ενέργεια υπολογίζονταν στα 400joule ! (η κάτι τέτοιο ) και κατ απαίτηση των ομάδων για του χρόνου η υσχίς θα διπλασιαστεί !

επίσης απο ότι φέναιτε έχει εγκαταλειφθεί η παμπάλαια ιδέα του "στροφίου" που αποθήκευε κινητική ενέργεια ! μιας και η μόνη ομάδα που προσπάθησε να το υλοποιήση ήταν η WIliams μέσο μιας θυγατρικής της ! 
νομίζω βέβαια πως αυτήν η θυγατρική έχει συνάψει ήδη μια συμφωνία με την Porshe ! ίσως εκεί λοιπόν να δούμε και "στροφιο"

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Την επιτάχυνση της διαδικασίας για την κατασκευή του πρώτου της ηλεκτρικού αυτοκινήτου μέσα στο 2010, ανακοίνωσε η PSA Peugeot-Citroen. Στο πλαίσιο της στρατηγικής αυτής, ο πρόεδρος του ομίλου Κρίστιαν Στράιφ υπέγραψε σχετική συμφωνία με τον ομόλογό του της Mitsubishi Motors Corpotation, Οσάμου Μασούκο.

Οι δύο κατασκευαστές θα συνεργαστούν για την κατασκευή ενός ηλεκτρικού αυτοκινήτου για την ευρωπαϊκή αγορά, που θα βασίζεται στο iMiEV της Mitsubishi. Τα δύο μοντέλα θα πωλούνται παράλληλα στη γηραιά ήπειρο, ενώ η Citroen προγραμματίζει την παραγωγή αυτοκινήτου που θα βασίζεται στο ηλεκτρικό πρωτότυπο C-Cactus.

Η PSA Peugeot-Citroen συνεχίζει την έρευνα για την ανάπτυξη ενός plug-in υβριδικού ηλεκτρικού αυτοκινήτου, στο οποίο μερικές από τις μπαταρίες αφαιρούνται για την εγκατάσταση ενός μικρού κινητήρα εσωτερικής καύσης. Οι υπόλοιπες μπαταρίες δίνουν μία εμβέλεια 50 χιλιομέτρων, αρκετή για τις μετακινήσεις μέσα στην πόλη.

Η δεύτερη γενιά του συστήματος Stop&Start θα είναι διαθέσιμη από το 2010, ενώ για το 2011 προγραμματίζονται οι υβριδικοί κινητήρες ντίζελ, οι οποίοι θα εξοπλίζουν μοντέλα όπως το Citroen DS5 HYbrid4 και το Peugeot 3008 HYbrid4._Κ.Μπ.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

http://www.caroto.gr/static/cache/su.../index.html.gz

----------


## TSAKALI

button  :"Αυτού  που λες είναι λάθος γιατί στο φρενάρισμα ο ηλεκτρικός κινητήρας σταματάει να λειτουργεί."

γινεται ενα πολυ ισχυρο φρενο αν ειναι "κομπλαρισμενος" με τους τροχους
και τον βραχυκυκλωσουμε με καποιον τροπο (igbt) ,ισως με καποιο 
"εξυπνο" κυκλωμα μπορουμε να παρουμε μερος της χαμενης ενεργειας
φορτιζοντας μπαταριες..
    το απολυτο "εργαλειο"          www.teslamotors.com
και μια ..κοντρουλα με ενα αλλο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qDZOBQs60w
και ενα αυτοσχεδιο "πυραυλακι" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAYrsEOxqYc

Το μελλον ανηκει στα ηλεκτρικα οχηματα , ουτε στα υβριδικα ουτε στα 
υδρογονου,και ολα αυτα γιατι εχουν εξελιχτει οι μπαταριες λιθιου οι οποιες 
φορτιζονται γρηγορα . Η teslamotors εχει καταστημα στο κεντρο του Μοναχου
μπορει να αγορασει και τωρα καποιος ελληνας απο εκει.. 
Εχει επισης επιλογη ,οι μπαταριες του οχηματος να ειναι με leasing ,ετσι ωστε
σε περιπτωση εξελιξης των μπαταριων να αλλαχτουν με νεου τυπου.

----------


## button

θεωρητικά το λέω δεν έχω ψάξει πολλή για τους ηλεκτρικούς κινητήρες

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Το μελλον ανηκει στα ηλεκτρικα οχηματα , ουτε στα υβριδικα ουτε στα 
> υδρογονου,και ολα αυτα γιατι εχουν εξελιχτει οι μπαταριες λιθιου οι οποιες 
> φορτιζονται γρηγορα . Η teslamotors εχει καταστημα στο κεντρο του Μοναχου
> μπορει να αγορασει και τωρα καποιος ελληνας απο εκει.. 
> Εχει επισης επιλογη ,οι μπαταριες του οχηματος να ειναι με leasing ,ετσι ωστε
> σε περιπτωση εξελιξης των μπαταριων να αλλαχτουν με νεου τυπου.



τι εχεις να πεις για αυτα που δουλευουν με υγραεριο;

----------


## button

> τι εχεις να πεις για αυτα που δουλευουν με υγραεριο;



το βασικό θέμα είναι οτι το πετρέλαιο τελειώνει σειρά έχει το υγραέριο

----------


## TSAKALI

Παναγιωτη (Λυκιδευς) , σιγουρα ειναι πιο οικονομικα απο την βενζινη , και δεν μολυνουν και τοσο,
αλλα θα ακριβηνει το καυσιμο αυτο (αεριο) επισης ακομη δεν εχω πειστει για την ασφαλεια τους σε 
περιπτωση ατυχηματος, και δεν συγκρινονται με τα ηλεκτρικα σε θεμα ροπης.. 
ασε που ζητανε νταβατσιλικι 1200 +++ για την μετατροπη ενω η πραγματικη τιμη ειναι κατω απο 500ευρω (Βουλγαρια)

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Παναγιωτη (Λυκιδευς) , σιγουρα ειναι πιο οικονομικα απο την βενζινη , και δεν μολυνουν και τοσο,
> αλλα θα ακριβηνει το καυσιμο αυτο (αεριο) επισης ακομη δεν εχω πειστει για την ασφαλεια τους σε 
> περιπτωση ατυχηματος, και δεν συγκρινονται με τα ηλεκτρικα σε θεμα ροπης.. 
> ασε που ζητανε νταβατσιλικι 1200 +++ για την μετατροπη ενω η πραγματικη τιμη ειναι κατω απο 500ευρω (Βουλγαρια)



Συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου...

----------


## navar

συμπληρώνοντας στα λεγόμενα του Σαββα περι μετατροπής !
ακόμα δεν ξέρουμε τα ακριβή αποτελέσματα , μιάς και είναι νέα μόδα και δεν έχει γυρίσει feedback απο φθορές / βλάβες !
άλλωστε οι κινητήρες που έχουν τα αυτοκίνητα μας είναι σχεδιασμένοι να δουλεύουν με βενζίνη !
δήλαδή με συγκεκριμένη λίπανση / ψύξη και τόσα άλλα απο το καύσιμο !
δέν ξέρουμε τι συντελεστές ακριβώς αλλάζουν αν αλλάξει και το κάυσιμο ! και τις τριβές μπορεί να δημιουργούνται , ούτε και αν μεταβάλετε απότομα η θερμοκρασία απο το υγραέριο στην κεφαλή και τον χώρο καύσης !

καλά είναι να κάνουμε λίγο υπομονή ακόμα να δούμε τι γίνεται μετά απο 60-70 χιλιάδες klm σε ένα αυτοκίνητο !

υπάρχει πάντα και η έτοιμη λύση , κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά αυτοκίνητα που καίνε απο την μαμά και υγραέριο και βενζίνη !
(ειδικά η WV βγάζει μπόλικα μοντέλα !)

----------


## TSAKALI

οτι βλαβες θα βγαλει με βενζινη , τις ιδιες ισως και λιγοτερες θα βγαλουν και με το αεριο, δεν υπαρχει 
τετοιο θεμα γιατι εχει δοκιμαστει και στην Ελλαδα απο τα ταξι. Δεν υπαρχει ουτε θεμα υπερθερμανσης
και λιπανσης , μαλλον δουλευει πιο χαμηλα με μικροτερη θερμοκρασια . Η βενζινη δεν λιπαινει ,οπως λενε,
αλλα για αυτη τη δουλεια υπαρχει το λαδι.

----------


## JOHNY+

Παντως για το θεμα των μπαταριων να πω οτι πριν απο 1 χρονο περιπου ειχα διαβασει σε μια δημοσιευση οτι φτιαξανε μπαταριες που φορτιζουν μεσα σε 10 λεπτα , αντεχουν μεγαλα ρευματα φορτισης και εχουν  αυξημενη χωρητικοτητα . Και ολο αυτο με καποια αλλαγη στον ηλεκρολητη , που ειναι ευκολα υλοποιησημη και δεν επιφερει αλλαγη στο κοστος  με την υπαρχουσα τεχνολογια μπαταριων . Λογικα σε 2 χρονια θα ξεκινησουν να παραγονται οι πρωτες τετειες μπαταριες στην αγορα , που θα φορτιζονται στιγμαια .

Αυτο θα λυσει τα χερια των κατασκευαστων ηλεκτρικων αυτοκινητων .

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Παντως για το θεμα των μπαταριων να πω οτι πριν απο 1 χρονο περιπου ειχα διαβασει σε μια δημοσιευση οτι φτιαξανε μπαταριες που φορτιζουν μεσα σε 10 λεπτα , αντεχουν μεγαλα ρευματα φορτισης και εχουν  αυξημενη χωρητικοτητα . Και ολο αυτο με καποια αλλαγη στον ηλεκρολητη , που ειναι ευκολα υλοποιησημη και δεν επιφερει αλλαγη στο κοστος  με την υπαρχουσα τεχνολογια μπαταριων . Λογικα σε 2 χρονια θα ξεκινησουν να παραγονται οι πρωτες τετειες μπαταριες στην αγορα , που θα φορτιζονται στιγμαια .
> 
> Αυτο θα λυσει τα χερια των κατασκευαστων ηλεκτρικων αυτοκινητων .



κακα τα ψεμματα δεν ξερω αν οντως τις εχουν φτιαξει αλλα αν υπηρχαν μπαταριες που να διαρκουσαν οσο ενα πληρες ρεζερβουαρ τοτε κανεις δεν θα επαιρνε βενζινοκινητο η αλλου ειδους οχημα...αν δηλαδη με ενα φορτισμα ειχες 300 χλμ ολοι θα αγοραζαν ηλεκτροκινητα.

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

> η ηλεκτροκίνηση δεν παράγει ρύπους κι αυτό είναι που χρειάζεται το περιβάλλον. Ωστόσο η παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας πρέπει να προέρχεται από ανανεώσιμες πηγές (αυξάνουν διαρκώς στην Ευρώπη) διότι, όταν παράγεται από λιγνίτη, όπως στη χώρα μας, είναι εκ των ουκ άνευ.



 Πολύ σωστά.Ακόμα χειρότερα αν παράγεται από πυρηνικούς αντιδραστήρες.Σήμερα πέρασα από τον ΑΗΣ Αγίου Δημητρίου στην Κοζάνη τον τρίτο πιο ρυπογόνο στην ΕΕ.Έβγαζαν καπνό και τα 5 φουγάρα.Επίσης πρόσεξα το πώς έγινε το τοπίο στα ορυχεία, σκέτη πίκρα.
Γνώμη μου ότι το μέλλον ανήκει στα αυτοκίνητα που θα φορτίζουν τις μπαταρίες τους με φωτοβολταικά στοιχεία.

----------


## JOHNY+

> κακα τα ψεμματα δεν ξερω αν οντως τις εχουν φτιαξει αλλα αν υπηρχαν μπαταριες που να διαρκουσαν οσο ενα πληρες ρεζερβουαρ τοτε κανεις δεν θα επαιρνε βενζινοκινητο η αλλου ειδους οχημα...αν δηλαδη με ενα φορτισμα ειχες 300 χλμ ολοι θα αγοραζαν ηλεκτροκινητα.



Σου παραθέτω το αρθρο .

http://news.in.gr/science-technology...le/?aid=994694

Το θεμα ειναι και ποσο γρηγορα φορτιζουν , αν παω στο βενζιναδικο και αφησω το αμαξι δυο ωρες να φορτισει δεν ειναι πρακτικο , αλλο να φορτιζει σε 10 λεπτα και αλλο σε 2 ωρες .

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Σου παραθέτω το αρθρο .
> 
> http://news.in.gr/science-technology...le/?aid=994694
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι και ποσο γρηγορα φορτιζουν , αν παω στο βενζιναδικο και αφησω το αμαξι δυο ωρες να φορτισει δεν ειναι πρακτικο , αλλο να φορτιζει σε 10 λεπτα και αλλο σε 2 ωρες .



 ναι αλλα αναλογισου την καθε μερα τι χιλιομετρικη αποσταση διανυεις;

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Πολύ σωστά.Ακόμα χειρότερα αν παράγεται από πυρηνικούς αντιδραστήρες.Σήμερα πέρασα από τον ΑΗΣ Αγίου Δημητρίου στην Κοζάνη τον τρίτο πιο ρυπογόνο στην ΕΕ.Έβγαζαν καπνό και τα 5 φουγάρα.Επίσης πρόσεξα το πώς έγινε το τοπίο στα ορυχεία, σκέτη πίκρα.



συμφωνω δεν ξερω ποσα εκατομμυρια ευρω προστιμα τρωμε για καθε φουγαρο!!!




> Γνώμη μου ότι το μέλλον ανήκει στα αυτοκίνητα που θα φορτίζουν τις μπαταρίες τους με φωτοβολταικά στοιχεία.



 τα φωτοβολταικα ειναι κατι που εχει πολυ κακη αποδοση οσον αφορα τον χρονο...δηλαδη για να φορτισεις την μπαταρια του αυτοκινητου σου με κοινα φωτοβολταικα στοιχεια θες 1-2 μερες περιπου...σε πειραματικο επιπεδο αμερικανοι επιστημονες εχουν βρει φωτοβολταικα στοιχεια που εκμεταλευονται την ακτινοβολια και την νυκτα...

----------


## Λυκιδευς

http://www.caroto.gr/static/cache/su...//index.html.g

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Kαλησπέρα στους ανήσυχους φίλους του site. Aλήθεια ποιός από εσάς θυμάται το πειραματικό αυτοκίνητο που είχε δοκιμαστεί πριν λίγα χρόνια στη Γαλλία και δουλεύει με ΑΕΡΑ; Και αέρα "κοπανιστό" μάλιστα αφού φουσκώνοντας έναν εσωτερικό θάλαμο (όπως τα λάστιχά σου στο βενζινάδικο), αυτό κινείται όσο ξεφουσκώνει ο θάλαμος, μάλλον από διαφορά θερμοκρασίας.
Μπορούσε να αναπτύξει ταχύτητα έως 80κμ/ω και είχε αυτονομία 50χμ με κάθε φούσκωμα. Εδώ είναι το Οικολογικό Μέλλον Σεβαστοί μου, και όχι στο ηλεκτρικό, με υδρογόνο, με αέριο ή και βιοκαύσιμο αυτοκίνητο που μας λανσάρουν, για να εξυπηρετούνται τα συμφέροντά τους!

----------


## spyropap

Ναι τέτοιες μπαταρίες θέλω κι εγώ (#39). Θα τις παραγγείλω στον Αι Βασίλη να μου τις στείλει…

Τώρα που το αυτοκίνητο μου είναι υβριδικό και τρώει ηλεκτρισμό για να παράγει Υδρογόνο
τις έχω πολύ ανάγκη.

Αυτή είναι ωραία ιστοσελίδα –ότι διάβασα μου άρεσε- και την προτείνω σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται
για θέματα οικολογικής ενέργειας κλπ. Κοιτάξτε αμάξια του σήμερα και του αύριο!
http://www.greenoptimistic.com/category/paris-auto-show/

----------


## navar

ναι αλλα μήπως ξεχνάμε οτι ο κοπανιστός αέρας που αναπνέουμε...... είναι χωρίς πίεση ?
και μήπως ξεχνάμε οτι για να συμπιεστεί και να δώσει κίνηση κάποιο άλλο μηχάνημα (compresair ) θα σπαταλήσει /καταναλώσει ενέργεια ?

----------


## spyropap

Αυτό το αμάξι με αέρα πάει πακέτο με ποδοκίνητη τρόμπα αέρος για τις δύσκολες ώρες J

----------


## navar

> Αυτό το αμάξι με αέρα πάει πακέτο με ποδοκίνητη τρόμπα αέρος για τις δύσκολες ώρες J



 χαχαχαχαχα
και τα mego είχαν πετάλια ! αλλα μετά τα 500 μέτρα , έπρεπε να κάνεις διάλειμμα για φαγητό και ύπνο !

----------


## spyropap

Μπορεί το προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου να φάνηκε κάπως ειρωνικό, θέλω όμως να ξεκαθαρίσω
ότι είμαι θετικός σε κάθε τύπο ανανεώσιμης ενέργειας που είναι φιλική στο περιβάλλον και στον άνθρωπο.

 Η θέση μου αυτή είναι γνωστή και με οικολογικό πνεύμα προσπαθώ και εγώ να πετύχω βελτίωση
της λειτουργίας κινητήρων.

 Νομίζω όμως ότι δεν θα είναι πολύ χρήσιμο ένα διθέσιο αμάξι που θα έχει ίσως 50χλμ αυτονομία.
 Τι θα κάνεις θα κουβαλάς στο πορτπαγκαζ το κομπρεσέρ?  Πρέπει να δούμε πόση ενέργεια καταναλώνει αυτό.

 Θα ήταν καλή λύση για μετακινήσεις στο κέντρο πόλεων όπως το citycar στο παρίσι 
που διάβασα ότι ενοικιάζουν όσοι το θέλουν με κάρτα. Προχωρημένες καταστάσεις λέμε..

 Πολύ μου άρεσε αυτό το ποδήλατο που είδα εδώ  http://www.greenoptimistic.com/2010/10/07/signa-electric-bike/

----------


## antonis_p

τα αυτοκίνητα που έχουν παρουσιάσει σήμερα ήδη οι εταιρίες έχουν αυτονομία 130 - 160 χιλιόμετρα.

Για παράδειγμα η δική μου οικογένεια τα κάνει αυτά σε 3 εργάσιμες μέρες και φυσικά το αυτοκίνητο είναι και κάποιες ώρες ενδιάμεσα μέσα στο γκαράζ,
όπου θα μπορούσε να φορτίζει.

Βέβαια δεν θα μπορούσα να πάω ταξίδι με αυτό αλλά μια χαρά θα μπορούσε να είναι το 2ο αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## navar

> Βέβαια δεν θα μπορούσα να πάω ταξίδι με αυτό αλλά μια χαρά θα μπορούσε να είναι το 2ο αυτοκίνητο.



και αυτό ακριβώς είναι το point ένα ηλεκτρικό είναι υπέροχο ως δέυτερο αυτοκίνητο ή καλύτερα πόλης/μικρών διαδρομών !

όταν θα βελτιωθεί και ο χρόνος φόρτισης και η αυτονομία , τότε ναί ! θα αξίζει !

----------


## Λυκιδευς

http://www.caroto.gr/static/cache/su.../index.html.gz

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Αν και δεν έχει αποκτήσει ακόμα όνομα, διαθέτει εντυπωσιακά χαρακτηριστικά: μικρές διαστάσεις για εύκολο παρκάρισμα, ευελιξία στις μετακινήσεις μέσα στην πόλη, ελάχιστη ενεργειακή κατανάλωση και αυτονομία για περίπου 150 χιλιόμετρα. 

Το πρότυπο ηλεκτρικό αυτοκίνητο που θα συναρμολογείται στο Βιοτεχνικό Πάρκο Πτολεμαΐδας έχει ένα ακόμη μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα: θα δώσει δουλειά σε πολλές μικρές επιχειρήσεις σε όλη την Ελλάδα, οι οποίες θα κατασκευάζουν τα κομμάτια του. Εξειδικευμένες εταιρείες από την Αθήνα, τη Φλώρινα, τα Ιωάννινα, το Βόλο και άλλες περιοχές θα ενώσουν τις δυνάμεις τους και θα στέλνουν τα μέρη του οχήματος στο Βιοτεχνικό Πάρκο όπου θα γίνεται η συναρμολόγησή του. 

«Δεν μπορούμε εμείς να γίνουμε Nissan ή Renault, γιατί κάτι τέτοιο θα προϋπόθετε πολύ υψηλό κατασκευαστικό κόστος. Από τη στιγμή όμως που υπάρχουν στη χώρα μας εταιρείες που κατασκευάζουν τα εξαρτήματα, μπορούν όλα αυτά να έρχονται εδώ και να συναρμολογούνται με σκοπό να δημιουργήσουμε αυτοκίνητα πόλης κατ' αρχήν για τις δημοτικές υπηρεσίες και στη συνέχεια και για το ευρύ κοινό», δήλωσε στο ΑΠΕ - ΜΠΕ ο Διευθυντής του Βιοτεχνικού Πάρκου Πτολεμαΐδας και Ειδικός Σύμβουλος του δημάρχου, Κωνσταντίνος Νίκου.  

Ήδη, μετά από σχετική πρωτοβουλία του Δήμου Πτολεμαΐδας, ερευνητική ομάδα του Τμήματος Διοίκησης Επιχειρήσεων ΤΕΙ Λάρισας, υπό τον καθηγητή Γιώργο Μπλάνα, εκπόνισε στρατηγική ανάλυση της δυνατότητας εισόδου μιας τέτοιας νέας εφαρμογής στον κλάδο της βιομηχανικής παραγωγής ηλεκτρικών οχημάτων. Σύμφωνα με τον κ. Μπλάνα, η επένδυση αυτή είναι εφικτή για την επόμενη τριετία, όσο ακόμη δεν θα έχει καλυφθεί το κενό που υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή στο συγκεκριμένο κλάδο. 

Παράλληλα, τα οφέλη θα είναι πολλά για την ανάπτυξη της εθνικής οικονομίας, την αξιοποίηση του ανθρώπινου δυναμικού της χώρας μας αλλά και το περιβάλλον. «Δεν μπορούμε άλλο να δεχτούμε το σκεπτικό «παίρνω το τζιπ για να πηγαίνω από το δημαρχείο στις δημοτικές υπηρεσίες», τόνισε ο κ. Νίκου και υπογράμμισε την οικονομία που θα κάνει κατ' αρχήν ο Δήμος χρησιμοποιώντας τα ηλεκτρικά αυτοκίνητα για τις δημοτικές επιχειρήσεις και τους οργανισμούς του. 

Την ίδια στιγμή επεσήμανε τα μακροπρόθεσμα πλεονεκτήματα του ηλεκτρικού αυτοκινήτου για την περιοχή της Πτολεμαΐδας: «Στο πλαίσιο της ανάγκης για την υλοποίηση δράσεων αειφόρου ανάπτυξης, αναζητήσαμε μια εναλλακτική πρόταση, μια ευκαιρία ώστε να προσελκύσουμε την ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία. Έτσι ανταποκρίθηκαν μέχρι στιγμής έξι επιχειρήσεις και συνεχίζουμε. Γύρω από αυτή την προσπάθεια θα δημιουργηθούν υποδομές επιχειρήσεων στο Βιοτεχνικό Πάρκο, θα προκύψει ένας πυρήνας ανάπτυξης που θα προωθεί την έρευνα, την καινοτομία και την τεχνολογική ανάπτυξη. Ένα τέτοιο μοντέλο μπορεί να είναι η πρόταση του Δήμου για το μέλλον μιας ενεργειακής περιοχής που αυτή τη στιγμή στηρίζεται αποκλειστικά στο λιγνίτη». 

Για την υλοποίηση του εγχειρήματος ο Δήμος θα διαθέσει ποσό 500.000 ευρώ για τα δύο πρώτα χρόνια, χρήματα που προέρχονται από τον τοπικό πόρο ανάπτυξης, το κονδύλιο που λαμβάνει η Πτολεμαΐδα ως ανταποδοτικό τέλος από τη ΔΕΗ.   

Πηγή: ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ

----------


## BESTCHRISS

δεστε το τεσλα για να δειτε τι κανει
http://www.iqsolarpower.com/tesla-smart-cars.htm

http://www.monopoli.gr/cars-and-moti...AC%CE%BE%CE%B9

----------


## BESTCHRISS

επιτάχυνση 0-100 σε 6 sec, τελική ταχύτητα 200 Kmh  και μεγάλη αυτονομία  250 Km με μία φόρτιση).

----------


## antonis_p

είπαμε να πάρουμε ηλεκτρικό για να κάνουμε οικονομία...

Αν είχα να δώσω 18000, smart θα έπαιρνα ή να με ενοχλούσε η τιμή της βενζίνης;

----------


## BESTCHRISS

*συμφωνώ* μαζι σου αλλα αμα κανεις 100κλμ θα πιαστει η μεση σου(εχω κανει και απογοητευθτηκα)
επεισης μικρος χωρος 2 ατομα,μικρο πορτ μπαγκαζ,κακο κρατημα
κακες επιταχυνσεις,ασφαλεια κ.λ.π.
μηπως πρεπει να σκευτεις καλυτερα γιατι αυτο ειναι αυτοκινητο πολης και οχι για ταξιδια

----------


## BESTCHRISS

φιλε εγω παντως θα σε προτεινα μια ευκολη λυση να βαλεις υγραεριο οπως εκανα και εγω

----------


## antonis_p

> φιλε εγω παντως θα σε προτεινα μια ευκολη λυση να βαλεις υγραεριο οπως εκανα και εγω



αν είχα ένα αυτοκίνητο που είναι 1-2 ετών και ήξερα πως θα το κρατούσα ακομα 10 χρόνια θα το έκανα.

Το smart είναι μεγάλη έμπνευση στην αυτοκίνηση αλλά είναι αυτοκίνητο πόλης. Κάποιος που έχει στην οικογένεια 2 αυτοκίνητα, το δεύτερο πρέπει να είναι κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

Υβριδική BMW με κυψέλες υδρογόνου
http://www.autotriti.gr/data/news/pr...news/95478.asp

----------


## BESTCHRISS

φιλε το αυτοκινητο μου εναι 13 χρονων και το εκανα υγραριο πριν 3 μηνες εχει 250000κλμ
παντως σε συμβουλευω  να μην κανεις αγορα αμεσα γιατι τα ηλκεκτρικα ειναι νεα τεχνολογια και δεν γνωριζομε την αξιοπιστια τους τα σερβισ,τεχνικη υποστηρηση και σε πλανο πενταετιασ
τι θα χρειαστει να πληρωσουμε στα ανταλακτικα του π.χ μπαταριες τους,ο κινητηρας του αν θα αντεξει,επικινδυνοτητα απο τισ μπαταριες,τα ηλεκτρικα πεδια που δημιουργει λογο υψηλων ρευματων αλλα και τασεως ,υπαρχουν τεχνικοι και ανταλλακτικα και πολλα αλλα

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> φιλε το αυτοκινητο μου εναι 13 χρονων και το εκανα υγραριο πριν 3 μηνες εχει 250000κλμ
> παντως σε συμβουλευω  να μην κανεις αγορα αμεσα γιατι τα ηλκεκτρικα ειναι νεα τεχνολογια και δεν γνωριζομε την αξιοπιστια τους τα σερβισ,τεχνικη υποστηρηση και σε πλανο πενταετιασ



εδω διαφωνουμε δεν ειναι τοσο νεα τεχνολογια οσο νομιζουμε απο την στιγμη που φτιαχτηκαν οι πρωτοι ηλεκτρικοι κινητηρες υπηρχαν ψιγματα αντικαταστασης των Μ.Ε.Κ. και των diesel απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι το πετρελαιο πουλαει πολυ οποτε δεν συμφερει...




> τι θα χρειαστει να πληρωσουμε στα ανταλακτικα του π.χ μπαταριες τους,ο κινητηρας του αν θα αντεξει,επικινδυνοτητα απο τισ μπαταριες,τα ηλεκτρικα πεδια που δημιουργει λογο υψηλων ρευματων αλλα και τασεως ,υπαρχουν τεχνικοι και ανταλλακτικα και πολλα αλλα



να ξερεις τα ηλεκτρικα μοτερ και γεννητριες τα χρησιμοποιουν και στα πλοια σαν βοηθητικα η back up σε περιπτωση καποιος βλαβης της κυριας μηχανης, με καλη συντηρηση ζουν πολλα χρονια

----------


## Xarry

> να ξερεις τα ηλεκτρικα μοτερ και γεννητριες τα χρησιμοποιουν και στα πλοια σαν βοηθητικα η back up σε περιπτωση καποιος βλαβης της κυριας μηχανης, με καλη συντηρηση ζουν πολλα χρονια



 Εισαι σιγουρος; Μηπως τα μπερδευεις με τις ηλεκτρομηχανες που στην ναυτικη ορολογια ειναι οι γεννητριες; Οι ντιζελ μηχανες στα πλοια δυστυχως ειναι αναντικαταστετες στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις.

----------


## antonis_p

> Εισαι σιγουρος; Μηπως τα μπερδευεις με τις ηλεκτρομηχανες που στην ναυτικη ορολογια ειναι οι γεννητριες; Οι ντιζελ μηχανες στα πλοια δυστυχως ειναι αναντικαταστετες στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις.



τα υποβρύχια σε κατάδυση πώς ταξιδεύουν;

----------


## Xarry

> τα υποβρύχια σε κατάδυση πώς ταξιδεύουν;



 Τα παλια με πετρελαιο τα καινουρια με πυνηνικη ενεργεια.

----------


## antonis_p

5MW Ship Motor

http://www.spacedaily.com/news/energy-tech-04zzn.html

Ηλεκτρική ήταν η πρόωση στα "θηρία" (Ιέραξ, Λέων - Eldridge κλπ)

----------


## Xarry

Την οποια ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια απο που την παιρνουν;

----------


## koze85

(Δεν ξέρω πολλά απο υποβρύχια αλλα τον αέρα για την καύση απο που τον έπερναν?) Οι ηλεκτρικοί κινητήρες όντως αντέχουν πάρα πολύ, ειδικά οι τύπου brushless και διατηρούν την απόδοση τους εξαιτίας της έλιψης μηχανικών μερών σε αντίθεση με τους θερμικούς, το μεγάλο πρόβλημα στα ηλεκτρικά οχήματα είναι όντως οι μπαταρίες και όχι οι κινητήρες… Η σχέση περιεχόμενης ενέργειας- βάρους , ενέργειας - όγκου , ισχύς - βάρους και απόδοσης - κύκλου ζωής. Απο τις καλύτερες τεχνολογίες μπαταριών LiFePO4 H ενεργειακή πυκνότητα δεν ξεπερνάει τις 120 Wh/kg σε αυτές τις μπαταρίες ενώ η βενζίνη μας δίνει 12900 Wh/kg (wikipedia) , ακόμα λοιπόν και με μια απόδοση ενός Θερμικού 50% έχουμε 6000 Wh/kg ενέργειας. Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα ενός κινητού για την αυτονομία του είναι το βάρος σε πρώτη μοίρα και η αεροδυναμικότητα του σε δεύτερη. Αν δεν βρεθεί λύση τέτοια που προσφέρει η βενζίνη δεν νομίζω να ευδοκιμήσουν τα ηλεκτρικά..

----------


## Xarry

Το προβλημα του αερα λυνεται με χημικη παραγωγη οξυγονου το οποιο παραλληλα διοχευεται σε ολους τους χωρους καθως ειναι απαραιτητο και για τους ανθρωπους. Περισσοτερα δεν ξερω αν βρω το βιβλιο που το 'χα διαβασει θα το ποσταρω.
Παντως το βασικο προβλημα στα πλοια ειναι η αυτονομια. Οταν ενα πλοιο εχει να κανει δρομολογιο 5.000μιλια τι αποθεμα πρεπει να εχει; Και αν βρει καιρο που θα θελει περοσσοτερη ενεργεια;

----------


## TSAKALI

Τα υποβρυχια κινουνται με ηλεκτροκινητηρα, και πανω απο το  νερο και μεσα σε αυτο.
οταν ειναι στην επιφανεια δουλευει η πετρελαιοκινητη γεννητρια η οποια φορτιζει τις μπαταριες.
Εννοω τα δικα μας τα παλια , για τα καινουργια δεν ξερω.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εγω παντως φιλοι μου πιστευω οτι στο μελλον ειναι το υδρογονο και οχι τα ηλεκτρικα αυτοκινητα θα βαζουμε νερακι στο ντεποζιτο και θα γινεται διασπαση του υδρογονου που χρειαζεται για καυση 
απο το οξυγονο

----------


## antonis_p

> Την οποια ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια απο που την παιρνουν;



τα υποβρύχια από μπαταρίες που έχουν φορτίσει από ΜΕΚ
και τα "θηρία" απ'ευθείας από ΜΕΚ.

----------


## antonis_p

> εγω παντως φιλοι μου πιστευω οτι στο μελλον ειναι το υδρογονο και οχι τα ηλεκτρικα αυτοκινητα θα βαζουμε νερακι στο ντεποζιτο και θα γινεται διασπαση του υδρογονου που χρειαζεται για καυση 
> απο το οξυγονο



Εγώ πάντως νομίζω πως οτι η βενζίνη (και το πετρέλαιο) είναι καρτέλ και δεν θα απεμπλακούμε ποτέ.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

συμφωνω γιατι εχουν οικονομικα συμφεροντα οι μεγαλες εταιριες

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Εισαι σιγουρος; Μηπως τα μπερδευεις με τις ηλεκτρομηχανες που στην ναυτικη ορολογια ειναι οι γεννητριες; Οι ντιζελ μηχανες στα πλοια δυστυχως ειναι αναντικαταστετες στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις.



 το Η/Ζ εχει μια γεννητρια και εναν κινητηρα ο κινητηρας μπορει να ειναι ειτε ηλεκτροκινητηρας ειτε diesel ειτε οτιδηποτε αρκει να δινει κινηση δεν καταλαβαινω που προβληματιζεσαι;τα ηλεκτρικα μοτερ χρησιμοποιουνται συνεχως στα πλοια και εχουν πολλες εφαρμογες..τα diesel χρησιμοποιουνται στις κυριως γεννητριες τις κεντρικες.βασικα κατα 90% χρησιμοποιειται μαζουτ αντι για diesel

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Τα υποβρυχια κινουνται με ηλεκτροκινητηρα, και πανω απο το  νερο και μεσα σε αυτο.
> οταν ειναι στην επιφανεια δουλευει η πετρελαιοκινητη γεννητρια η οποια φορτιζει τις μπαταριες.
> Εννοω τα δικα μας τα παλια , για τα καινουργια δεν ξερω.



μιλας για type214;

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Εγώ πάντως νομίζω πως οτι η βενζίνη (και το πετρέλαιο) είναι καρτέλ και δεν θα απεμπλακούμε ποτέ.



μα να σου πω κατι οταν πια εχουν εκμεταλευτει στο επακτρο ολη αυτην την τεχνολογια που γυριζει γυρω απο το πετρελαιο τοτε μονο θα απεμπλακουν...λογικο;

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Το αμερικανικό Ναυτικό πραγματοποίησε την πρώτη δοκιμή ενός σκάφους το οποίο χρησιμοποιεί ως καύσιμο ένα μίγμα από ντίζελ και βιοκαύσιμα που προέρχονται από θαλασσινή άλγη (φύκια). Η δοκιμή πραγματοποιήθηκε την Παρασκευή στη ναυτική βάση του Norfolk. Ήταν η πρώτη φορά που ένα σκάφος επιφανείας κινήθηκε με πλήρη ισχύ με τη βοήθεια βιοκαυσίμων.

Το μήκους 16 περίπου μέτρων πειραματικό σκάφος σχεδιασμένο για να επιχειρεί σε κλειστές θάλασσες ανέπτυξε μέγιστη ταχύτητα 44,5 κόμβων πραγματοποιώντας μια σειρά εντυπωσιακών ελιγμών όπως κλειστές στροφές, απότομες επιταχύνσεις μετά στάση και αναστροφές πορείας. Η δοκιμή αυτή πρόκειται να αποτελέσει το πρώτο βήμα για την σταδιακή απεξάρτηση του αμερικανικού Ναυτικού από το πετρέλαιο καθώς ο απώτερος στόχος είναι σε πρώτη φάση η δημιουργία ενός «μεγάλου πράσινου στόλου» (Great Green Fleet) που θα αποτελείται από σκάφη, αεροπλανοφόρα αλλά αεροσκάφη που θα χρησιμοποιούν βιοκαύσιμα μέχρι το 2016.

Τμήμα ειδήσεων defencenet.gr

----------


## Xarry

> το Η/Ζ εχει μια γεννητρια και εναν κινητηρα ο κινητηρας μπορει να ειναι ειτε ηλεκτροκινητηρας ειτε diesel ειτε οτιδηποτε αρκει να δινει κινηση δεν καταλαβαινω που προβληματιζεσαι;τα ηλεκτρικα μοτερ χρησιμοποιουνται συνεχως στα πλοια και εχουν πολλες εφαρμογες..τα diesel χρησιμοποιουνται στις κυριως γεννητριες τις κεντρικες.βασικα κατα 90% χρησιμοποιειται μαζουτ αντι για diesel



Τι ειδους εφαρμογες εχουν τα ηλεκτρικα; Σιγουρα ξερω οτι σε σχετικα μικρα πλοια χρησιμοποιουνται στα bow/stern thrusters τα προπελακια δηλαδη που χρησιμευουν για ελιγμους αριστερα-δεξια τοσο της πλωρης οσο και της πρυμνης. Εχω μια μικρη αμφιβολια ομως αν ειναι 100% ηλεκτρικοι η χρησιμοποιουν και υδραυλικη πιεση. Το βασικο προβλημα στα πλοια οπως ειπα ειναι η αυτονομια. Ενα μικρο σχετικα πλοιο βλεπε τα πλοια της γραμμης καινε απο ενα τονο μεχρι και 8 τονους ντιζελ την ωρα. Εκτος απο την ενεργεια για την προωσης απαιτουνται και αρκετες δεκαδες εως εκατονταδες KW την ωρα για τη λειτουργια του. Με ποιο τροπο θα μπορουσε να παραχθει τοση ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια χωρις καθολου χρηση ντιζελ;

ΥΓ. Ντιζελ ναυτιλιας ονομαζεται επισημα το πετρελαιο που χρησιμοποιειται στα πλοια και κατα πολλους ειναι απο τα καθαροτερα καυσιμα οσον αφορα την εκπομπη ρυπων.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

http://www.caroto.gr/2010/10/25/%CE%...%CE%B7-delphi/

----------


## spyropap

Και το Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο κάνει ανάπτυξη συστημάτων Υδρογόνου και μάλιστα παρουσίασαν πρόσφατα και αυτό
http://kala-nea.gr/?p=9404

Και μου φαίνεται ωραίο να λέμε τραγουδάκια μεταξύ άλλων..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXGFdBzx8kk&feature=related

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Σπυρο κοιτα το πρωτο post του θεματος...

----------


## spyropap

Ναι εντάξει το διάβασα εις διπλούν. Επιβραβεύω τον γράφοντα για το ωραίο άρθρο.
Τι πρέπει να κάνω? Υπομονή?  Έχω δει να κυκλοφορούν ηλ. αυτοκίνητα και στην Αθήνα.
Φοβούνται μην τους πατήσει κατά λάθος κανα τριαξονικό απ΄ αυτά που κυκλοφορούν με μπουρί
σόμπας και αφήνουν ένα σύννεφο κάπνας σε κάθε γκαζιά. Μην πάρει μουτζούρα η “επένδυση”
τόσα ευρώ για τα υβριδικά, έχουν περάσει και το γυαλιστικό/κερί με την σβούρα να αστράφτουν..

Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι που δεν έχουν να πάρουν υβριδικά ας βάζουν το πουλάκι τους στο ρεζερβουάρ
μήπως και βγάλουν χλμ παραπάνω.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irYmUlbgCOs&feature=related

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Δυστυχως η ευτυχως ολα οσα βλεπουμε γυρω μας κινουνται απο το χρημα και οσο το πετρελαιο πουλαει δυστυχως θα βλεπεις αυτην την καπνα απο τις εξατμισεις...

----------


## spyropap

Ναι εμπρός Nissan εκεί. Παρακαλώ στείλτε μου αυτά τα δύο αμαξάκια να τα δοκιμάσω
και τον λογαριασμό στείλτε σε hlektronika.gr που είναι οι χορηγοί …

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16643

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Ναι εμπρός Nissan εκεί. Παρακαλώ στείλτε μου αυτά τα δύο αμαξάκια να τα δοκιμάσω
> και τον λογαριασμό στείλτε σε hlektronika.gr που είναι οι χορηγοί …
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16643



πολυ ωραια αμαξια βγαζει η ιαπωνια..

----------


## Xarry

> πολυ ωραια αμαξια βγαζει η ιαπωνια..



 Αυτο πες το οτι αλλο θες αλλα αμαξι δεν ειναι... :Tongue2:

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Αυτο πες το οτι αλλο θες αλλα αμαξι δεν ειναι...



 μα γιατι εχει ροδες δεν εχει; :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Xarry

Και το αναπηρικο καροτσακι εχει ροδες αλλα δεν ειναι αμαξι!!
Περα απο την πλακα τωρα και αερα κοπανιστο να καιει και φθηνοτερο απο τα συμβατικα να ειναι (που δεν παιζει με τιποτα) ποιος θα προτιμισει κατι τετοιο; Εγω παντως οχι με τιποτα.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Και το αναπηρικο καροτσακι εχει ροδες αλλα δεν ειναι αμαξι!!
> Περα απο την πλακα τωρα και αερα κοπανιστο να καιει και φθηνοτερο απο τα συμβατικα να ειναι (που δεν παιζει με τιποτα) ποιος θα προτιμισει κατι τετοιο; Εγω παντως οχι με τιποτα.



κοιτα αμα ανοιξεις την τηλεοραση βλεπεις χειροτερα οποτε...

----------


## navar

τασάκι έχει ?

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> τασάκι έχει ?



ειναι για μη καπνιζοντες...

----------


## button

> Ναι εμπρός Nissan εκεί. Παρακαλώ στείλτε μου αυτά τα δύο αμαξάκια να τα δοκιμάσω
> και τον λογαριασμό στείλτε σε hlektronika.gr που είναι οι χορηγοί …
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16643



Για φώτισε μας τι είναι αυτά τα μωράκια   :Wub:  





> τασάκι έχει ?



Ρε κανίβαλε με τέτοιο αυτοκίνητο θες να γέμισις με καπνά :Tongue:

----------


## spyropap

Πρέπει να είναι αναπηρικά καροτσάκια νέας τεχνολογίας.
Λάστιχο δίχως ρόδα, ρόδες που εμπεριέχουν ηλεκτροκινητήρες και κάλυμμα από ανθρακονήματα, οι ανάπηροι που θα τα αγοράσουν πρέπει να τα σκάσουν χοντρά.

Πάντως κι εγώ νομίζω ότι αυτοκίνητα για την Ελλάδα δεν είναι.
Ότι και να είναι, τι τα θέλετε μόνο για οφθαλμόλουτρο, δεν θα αποκτήσουμε τέτοια.

Δεν αρέσει η Ελληνική προσπάθεια ? http://kala-nea.gr/?p=9404

Άντε στηρίξτε – πως θα έρθει η πρόοδος – από την Ιαπωνία με αγάπη ?

----------


## TSAKALI

Ποια ελληνικη προσπαθεια ? εχει γεμισει το διαδικτυο με μετατροπες συμβατικων σε ηλεκτρικα , απο ιδιωτες..
μια μετατροπη κανανε και την διαφημισανε με τυμπανοκρουσιες και φανφαρες..
Θα σας πω με λιγα λογια την δικια μου εμπειρια επι του θεματος.
το 2007 με αλλα 2 ατομα ειχαμε βρει στην Κινα ηλεκτρικο σμαρτ με τιμη 1800 ευρω περιπου  ,εδω θα πουλιοταν 
γυρω στις 3000 ευρω και θα απευθυνοταν κυριως σε εταιριες ενοικιασεων αυτοκινητων.. 
Η υποθεση εκλεισε γιατι πεσαμε  στο υπερτατο εμποδιο ...ΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Ποια ελληνικη προσπαθεια ? εχει γεμισει το διαδικτυο με μετατροπες συμβατικων σε ηλεκτρικα , απο ιδιωτες..
> μια μετατροπη κανανε και την διαφημισανε με τυμπανοκρουσιες και φανφαρες..
> Θα σας πω με λιγα λογια την δικια μου εμπειρια επι του θεματος.
> το 2007 με αλλα 2 ατομα ειχαμε βρει στην Κινα ηλεκτρικο σμαρτ με τιμη 1800 ευρω περιπου  ,εδω θα πουλιοταν 
> γυρω στις 3000 ευρω και θα απευθυνοταν κυριως σε εταιριες ενοικιασεων αυτοκινητων.. 
> Η υποθεση εκλεισε γιατι πεσαμε  στο υπερτατο εμποδιο ...ΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ



νομιζω κατι σχετικο ειχε βγει και στην ινδια με 1500;

----------


## TSAKALI

Κοιτα , στην ουσια δεν ειναι αυτοκινητο οπως το εννοουμε ,αλλα ενα μεσο μεταφορας
για κοντινες αποστασεις, ιδανικο για βολτες σε παραλιες , ιδανικο για ξενοδοχειακες
μοναδες ..δηλ οπου δεν χρειαζεται να μεταφερεις αποσκευες και το θελεις μονο για 
μετακινησεις, πιστευω επισης οτι θα μπορουσε να χρησιμοποιηθει στα κεντρα των μεγαλων 
πολεων , εκει που γινεται χαμος στο μποτιλιαρισμα ,γιατι δεν ξοδευει μπαταρια οσο δεν κινουμαστε και οι αποστασεις ειναι σχετικα μικρες ..

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα του ερευνητικού έργου για την ολιστική μετατροπή συμβατικών αυτοκινήτων σε ηλεκτρικά και τη βιώσιμη παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από το νερό, παρουσίασαν την Τετάρτη ο καθηγητής του ΕΜΠ, κ. Ευάγγελος Χριστοφόρου, και ο Νομάρχης Αθηνών, κ. Ιωάννης Σγουρός.
Το ερευνητικό έργο φέρει τον τίτλο City Battery Electric Car (CiBEC) και θα παραδοθεί τους επόμενους μήνες στη Νομαρχία Αθηνών, η οποία χρηματοδότησε την ερευνητική προσπάθεια με το ποσό των 672.682,93 ευρώ.

Η παρουσίαση επικεντρώθηκε σε μία καινοτόμο μέθοδο ταχείας παραγωγής υδρογόνου και ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από το πόσιμο, μη πόσιμο και θαλασσινό νερό.

Το κόστος μετατροπής για αυτοκίνητα μικρού κυβισμού προβλέπεται στα 5.000 ευρώ με 7.000 ευρώ ανά αυτοκίνητο, με κόστος χρήσης και συντήρησης μικρότερο από 1 ευρώ ανά 100 χιλιόμετρα, χωρίς την παραμικρή μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντος.

Η απόσβεση του ποσού για την μετατροπή γίνεται σε 2 χρόνια με μέσο όρο κυκλοφορίας 30.000 χλμ/χρόνο. Όπως επισημαίνεται σε ανακοίνωση της Νομαρχίας Αθηνών, το πετυχημένο αυτό έργο που εκπονείται με πολύ μικρό προϋπολογισμό, φιλοδοξεί να ανακουφίσει τα ελληνικά νοικοκυριά στα θέματα κόστους μεταφοράς και ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, να προσφέρει νέες ανταγωνιστικές θέσεις εργασίας και προοπτικές εξαγωγών υψηλής τεχνολογίας δείχνοντας τις δυνατότητες που έχει η χώρα για την έξοδο από την κρίση. Στόχος της Νομαρχίας Αθηνών είναι, σε συνεργασία με το αρμόδιο Υπουργείο, να υιοθετηθεί μια πολιτική επιβράβευσης όσων προχωρήσουν στη μετατροπή των συμβατικών αυτοκινήτων σε ηλεκτρικά, με μηδενικά τέλη κυκλοφορίας και ελεύθερη στάθμευση.

----------


## navar

μήπως αξίζει να αρχίσουμε να κάνουμε τίποτα μικρές μετατροπές στα αυτοκίνητα που έχουμε ?
ας πούμε εγώ έχω ένα peygeot 106 εκτός κυκλοφορίας !
μήπως να ψαχνόμουν σιγά σιγά για μετατροπή η ακόμα και DIY λύση ?

----------


## safetec

εγω πρωτηνω γκαζι !!!

δεν χανεις υποδηναμη ταλεπωριτε πολυ λιγοτερο ο κηνητηρας σου εχει πιο πολυ μακρηζοηα 

μετακηνησε με τα μισα λευτα σε καυσημα

αν τελειωσει το γκαζι το δουλευεις βενζινα οποτε κανεις οτι θες

ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ !!!!! ΜΠΙΑΧ !!!!

ολλα τα υδριβικα αυτοκηνητα για να αλαξεις μετα απο 4 χρονια μπαταριες θα σου παει τα διπλασια χρηματα απο τι θα εδινες αν το δουλευες εξ ολοκρηρου βενζινα 

μονο για οικολογια λεει .......

και δεν το εμπιστευομε σκευτητε 

οταν ενα αυτοκηνητο 1200 κιλα για να φρεναρει και να πεσει απο τα 120 χιλ στο 0   θα θελει π.χ 20 μετρα

το ιδιο αυτοκηνητο αν ζηγιζει 1400 κιλα λογο μπαταριων ποσα μετρα θα κανει να φρεναρει ????   20 ποντους παραπανο σηνεπαγετε με προφηλακτιρα - καπο - φαναργια - ισως ψηγειο - τραβερσες = 3000 για πλακα 

εξακολουθιτε να το θελετε ακομα ???

----------


## spyropap

Χμμμ θα πρέπει να είμαστε επιφυλακτικοί διότι καιροφυλακτούν κερδοσκόποι.
Ναι στην εποχή του Υδρογόνου, όχι όμως να μας πιάσουν και να μας δαγκώσουν..

Κάθε νέα τεχνολογία είναι πάντα πανάκριβη τον πρώτο καιρό. Μετά που όλοι μπαίνουν στον χορό
οι τιμές πέφτουν. Βέβαια οι καινοτόμες ιδέες πρέπει να πληρωθούν γερά, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι θα μπορούν να τα δώσουν. Ας τα δώσουν αυτοί που τα έχουν και δεν τα μετράνε.

Παράδειγμα αναφέρω ότι για την δεύτερη γεννήτρια Υδρογόνου που αγόρασα εμπορικό προϊόν έδωσα περί τα 200$.
Είναι αυτή η γεννήτρια που έβαλα στο αμάξι μου, δοκίμασα και δεν είχα οικονομία/όφελος.
Για την τρίτη γεννήτρια που κατασκεύασα αγοράζοντας τα υλικά δεν έδωσα περισσότερα από 100ε, είναι αυτή που έχω στο εργαστήριο/πάγκο μου και η οποία αποδίδει περισσότερο ΗΗΟ από την δεύτερη.
Η δεύτερη δίνει 2.5 λίτρα το λεπτό ενώ η τρίτη 4 λίτρα ΗΗΟ το λεπτό. Με παλμοτροφοδοτικό κατασκευής μου η κατανάλωση είναι περί τα 180W (6V 30A).
Για την πρώτη γεννήτρια να πω μόνο ότι είναι κατασκευασμένη από υλικά που βρίσκεις στο μπακάλικο/μάρκετ !

Δεν σκοπεύω όμως να δείξω φωτό, ανεβάσω κυκλώματα, αποκαλύψω τεχνογνωσία διότι όπως έχω ξαναγράψει πιστεύω ότι το Υδρογόνο δεν είναι κατάλληλο καύσιμο για όλους.
Και βέβαια έχει δίκιο αυτός που γράφει ότι μένει σε πολυκατοικία και για την απροσεξία/ατύχημα ενός μπορεί να καούν όλοι.
Το απεύχομαι.

----------


## navar

Γιάννη ναί τα ξέρω αυτά που λές , απλά μιλάω για αυτοκίνητο παροπλισμένο , που απλά δεν έχει πάει για απόσυρση !
ο κινητήρα είναι off οπότε και να θέλω να βάλω αέριο δεν το συζητάω !
μιλάω για οικονομική κατασκευή ! δέν θέλω να δώσω 5000-6000 ευρά !
και μιλάω για ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις σε αυτονομία και ταχύτητα !
δηλαδή ας πούμε τα 60-70κλμ την ώρα είναι τέλεια !
επίσης μιλάω για μικρή αυτονομία ας πούμε και 40-50κλμ άψογα θα ήταν !
επίσης σίγουρα τα όχημα θα "ελαφρώσει" απο τα περιττά  για να παίσει το βάρος του και να χρειάζεται λιγότερη ενέργεια !!!

αν υπήρχε ένα ανάλογο φτηνό "κιτ" μετατροπής , θα το σκεφτόμουν ειλικρινά !

----------


## safetec

δεν αξιζει να ασχολιθεις !! 

παρε ενα μεταχηρησμενο auris 1.6 124hp   να το λιωνεις και να μην καταλαβενει ..  εινε σκηλη !!!! εχει τρελα γκαζια και τρελα κρατιματα ....και τελεια φρενα

εγω αυτο εχω το πηρα καινουγιο... αλλα δεν αξιζει να το παρεις καινουργιο γιατι σε 2 χρονια θα χασεις 7000 για πλακα εγω το ψηλομετανιωσα 

εινε λιγο πιο ακριβο απο αυτο που θες ισως αλλα τα αξιζει

----------


## navar

Γιάννη ναί και εγώ έχω σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση τα yaris !
και σε συγχαίρω για την επιλογή σου , αν και όταν ήθελα να πάρω ένα απο δαύτα κοιτούσα το 1,3 λόγο κατανάλωσης και τελών κυκλοφορίας !


εδώ τα θέματα μας είναι τα εξής !
1) έχω αυτοκίνητο για κανονικές διαδρομές και συμβατική χρήση (2 μάλιστα )
2)μιλάμε για ηλεκτρικό οπότε πάμε στην οικονομία , στην μή χρήση υγρού καυσίμου αλλα ρεύματος
3)μίλησα για αυτοκίνητο πόλης με μικρή ταχύτητα/αυτονομία 
4) θέλω κάτι σχετικά DIY και οικονομικό !
5) υπάρχει κάσωμα ,λειτουργικότατο , εκτός του κινητήρα !

γενικά μιλάω υποθετικά, πολύ υποθετικά , αν και εφοσον και μπλα μπλα !
δεν έχω κανένα υπέρτατο σχέδιο στο μυαλό μου για να κάνω κατι που θα λύσω το πρόβλημα τις μετακίνησεις για τον Πλανήτη !!
όσοι ανυσηχήσατε , να ηρεμήσετε , δεν Λάλησα ακόμα :P

----------


## safetec

να σου πω ειχα σκευτει να κατασκευασω ενα !!! 

στα ηλεκτρολογικα βγενει με κηνητηρα σειρας - φωτοβολταικο και τα σχετικα αλλα δυσκολευτηκα  1/ στα μηχανικα  π.χ φρενα αναρτηση  τιμονη       απο σκελετο το εχω ξερω να δουλευω τροχο και ηλεκτρολοληση οποτε το πλεσιο το κανω  και το κληνω και κανονικα και δεν βρεχομε τον χειμονα !!!!   2/ πως θα κηκλωφωρει που δεν θα εχει αδεια υπουργειου θα με τσακισουν αν με πιασουν   
τωρα  σκευτομαι να παρω κανενα  φιατακι σεισεντο παλιο να βρω κανενα με κολιμενο μοτερ να κατεβασω κηνητηρα και να πεξω εκει !!!

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Αργά ή γρήγορα όλα θα κινούνται ηλεκτρικά. Η αυτοκίνηση έχει κάνει πολύ σημαντικά βήματα και τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα είναι ορατά. Η Opel μπήκε και αυτή στο χορό, ετοιμάζονται από χρόνια το Ampera, για το οποίο μόλις άνοιξε το βιβλίο παραγγελιών. 

Πρόκειται για το πρώτο ευρωπαϊκό ηλεκτρικό αυτοκίνητο με δυνατότητα επέκτασης της αυτονομίας κίνησης. Για διαδρομές μέχρι 40 – 80 χλμ., χρησιμοποιεί την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια που είναι αποθηκευμένη στη μπαταρία ιόντων λιθίου 16- kWh. Όσο κινείται ηλεκτρικά δεν καταναλώνει καύσιμο ούτε εκπέμπει ρύπους. Επίσης, όταν η ενέργεια της μπαταρίας του Ampera μειωθεί, μπορεί να επαναφορτιστεί σε τρεις ώρες περίπου από μία απλή πρίζα. 

Τώρα, αν το ταξίδι είναι μεγαλύτερο, υπάρχει βενζινοκινητήρας/γεννήτρια που μπορεί να τεθεί σε λειτουργία και να επεκτείνει τη συνολική αυτονομία πάνω από 500 χλμ. με γεμάτο ρεζερβουάρ. 

Πάντως, επειδή οι καθημερινές μετακινήσεις δεν ξεπερνούν τα 60 χλμ. Η τιμή για το πεντάθυρο, τετραθέσιο Ampera ξεκινά από 42.900 ευρώ (με ΦΠΑ 19%, χωρίς τους τοπικούς φόρους). Παραγγελίες στο www.opel-ampera.gr. 

Επιμέλεια: Δημήτρης Μπαλής

----------


## safetec

sto youtube εχει ferrari vs tesla  το τεσλα εινε ηλεκτρικο !!! αν δεις τι κανεισ την φεραρι θα παθεις πλακα πραγματικα ... απιστευτη δυναμη

----------


## jonaras

Απίστευτη ροπή θα έλεγα καλύτερα, το ηλεκτρικό μεταδίδει απευθείας την κίνηση δεν παρεμβάλλεται κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων..(εξ όσων γνωρίζω)

----------


## safetec

ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιι

εχω ακουσει καλλα για τα ιδριβικα !!! πανε αστα να πανε γιατι οταν δωσεις γκαζια περνει και ο ηλεκτρικος και δινει τρελλα και εχει πολυ καλλα χαμηλα μπαμ και του καυσημου ....μηλαμε απογειωνετε

το προβλημα εινε οτι κοστιζουν οι μπαταριες σκεψου πως ολλο το πατομα σου εινε ολλο μπαταριες και ενοιτε πως οταν αλαζοντε ξυλωνετε ολη η μοκετα κατω μιλαμε για πολλα λευτα και εργασια και ανταλακτικα αυτο εινε το μιονεκτιμα τους

εγω απωρω πως και δεν καναν των ουρανο του οχηματος βοτοβολταικο !!! θα φωρτιζαν πιο γριγορα οι μπαταριες θα κραταγε πιο πολυ και θα συνεφερε καλυτερα δεδομενου πως δεν θα χρηαζοταν να παρει μπρος καθολου ο βενζινοκηνητηρας !!!  και θα φωρτιζε μονο του ακομα και σταματιμενο - παρκαρισμενο

----------


## vivident

σκεφτειτε να εχετε το αυτοκινητο με τις μπαταριες που φορτιζουν οχι σε 5-10 λεπτα που λεει στο αρθρο πιο πανω
αλλα και σε μιση ωρα.τοποθετηστε και φοτοβολταικα.
ποση ωρα θα το επερνε να φορρτισει? 1 ωρα? ε και?
το πρωι θα μπορουσες  να κανεις οσα χιλιομετρα ηθελες.
απο την παραγωγη στην καταναλωση.
να το τραβηξουμε λιγακι ακομα?
αν βαλουμε τα νεα πειραματικα φοτοβολταικα που παραγουν ενεργεια και το βραδυ τοτε τι να την κανεις την βενζινα?
πιστευω σε καμια 10χρονια οτι η βενζινα δεν θα ειναι τοσο αναγκαια στα αυκονιτητα.

----------


## Nemmesis

ο ουραος απο το αμαξι ποσα τετραγονικα ειναι? 2??? εστω οτι ειναι 2τετραγονικα ξερετε ποσα watt μπορουμε να παρουμε απο φωτοβολταικα? ουτε 500... ξερεται ποσα kW ειναι οι μπαταριες???? ε καντε τα μαθηματικα και θα δειτε τι ακριβως παιζει... γιατι στα λογια ολα καλα... στην πραγματικοτικα ομως...  δεν λεω και εγω θα ηθελε τετοια σε ενα ηλεκτρικο αυτοκινητο αλλα οχι ελπιζοντας πως δεν θα χρειαζομαι τις πριζες πλεον... απλα σε μια ηλιολουστη μερα αντι για 100 θα εκανα 110km... τα βαρος τους επιτηδες δεν το ανεφερα..

----------


## navar

νομίζω ότι έχουν κάποιου είδους φωτοβολταικά μερικά !
δουλέυουν όταν το αυτοκίνητο είναι σταθμευμένο , και να δουλέυουν ελαφρά τον κλιματισμό !
με αποτέλεσμα όταν μπαίνεις μέσα να φύγεις να μήν βράζει η καμπίνα !

για κίνηση και φόρτιση μπαταριών δεν το συζητάμε ! 
"είναι πολλά τα Watt Αρη "

----------


## kostas007

> ο ουραος απο το αμαξι ποσα τετραγονικα ειναι? 2??? εστω οτι ειναι 2τετραγονικα ξερετε ποσα watt μπορουμε να παρουμε απο φωτοβολταικα? ουτε 500... ξερεται ποσα kW ειναι οι μπαταριες???? ε καντε τα μαθηματικα και θα δειτε τι ακριβως παιζει... γιατι στα λογια ολα καλα... στην πραγματικοτικα ομως...  δεν λεω και εγω θα ηθελε τετοια σε ενα ηλεκτρικο αυτοκινητο αλλα οχι ελπιζοντας πως δεν θα χρειαζομαι τις πριζες πλεον... απλα σε μια ηλιολουστη μερα αντι για 100 θα εκανα 110km... τα βαρος τους επιτηδες δεν το ανεφερα..




μπορει να μην ειναι αρκετα για να φορτισουν τελειως τις μπαταριες σε φυσιολογικο χρονο,αλλα δε σε χαλαει να φορτιζει εστω και 2% τσαμπα.
ουτε σε χαλαει να εχεις και 2-3% εξτρα αυτονομια οταν κυκλοφορεις μερα...

----------


## Λυκιδευς

http://www.caroto.gr/static/cache/su.../index.html.gz

----------


## antonis_p

Η ηλεκτρική έκδοση του Honda Jazz!

Στην έκθεση του Λ. Άντζελες, η ιαπωνική εταιρεία δίνει ξεκάθαρα το στίγμα των προθέσεων της για ένα καθαρότερο μέλλον, παρουσιάζοντας την πρωτότυπη μορφή του μικρού Jazz που θα δούμε επίσημα στους δρόμους το 2012.

Η… διάθεση όλο και περισσότερων κατασκευαστών να εντάξουν στη γκάμα των επερχόμενων μοντέλων από μία -έως και περισσότερες ιδανικά- εκδόσεις είναι πλέον γεγονός. Ένας από αυτούς, με τεράστια ήδη εμπειρία στον τομέα των υβριδικών/ηλεκτροκίνητων οχημάτων, είναι και η Honda, η οποία, φυσικά, άδραξε την ευκαιρία παρουσιάζοντας στην Έκθεση του Λ. Άντζελες ένα πρωτότυπο μοντέλο, που βασίζεται στο Jazz (σημ.: Honda Fit είναι η επίσημη ονομασία του μοντέλου σε Ιαπωνία και ΗΠΑ). Το ηλεκτρικό «μικρό» της ιαπωνικής φίρμας, σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που επίσημα δόθηκαν στη δημοσιότητα, θα είναι εφοδιασμένο με έναν ηλεκτροκινητήρα, αγνώστων προς το παρόν προδιαγραφών, σε συνδυασμό με μπαταρίες ιόντων, οι οποίες θα μπορούν να φορτιστούν πλήρως μέσω του κοινού οικιακού δικτύου, είτε σε 12 (παροχή με τάση 120 Volt) είτε και *σε 6 στο σύνολο ώρες (240 Volt)*. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, με βάση τις πληροφορίες μας, το ηλεκτρικό μοτέρ του επερχόμενου Jazz EV θα είναι αντίστοιχο σε φιλοσοφία, προδιαγραφές και απόδοση με εκείνο του Honda FCX Clarity.

Το βέβαιο σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι πως *θα εξασφαλίζει μια τελική ταχύτητα της τάξης των 145 χλμ./ώρα*, καθώς και *αυτονομία κίνησης –πάντοτε σε συνδυασμό με τους συσσωρευτές ενέργειας- που θα αγγίζει τα 160 χλμ.* Μάλιστα, όπως ανακοίνωσε η Honda, η κινητήρια μονάδα του νέου Jazz EV θα διαθέτει τα προγράμματα λειτουργίας Econ, Normal και Sport που είδαμε στο κουπέ CR-Z, με το πρώτο να αυξάνει κατά 17% την αυτονομία κίνησης του οχήματος και το δεύτερο κατά 25% σε σχέση με το Sport. Στο τελευταίο η ιαπωνική εταιρεία υπόσχεται μέσω των επίσημων ανακοινωθέντων της ότι *οι επιδόσεις το ηλεκτρικού Jazz θα είναι εφάμιλλες με εκείνες ενός συμβατικού οχήματος με 2λιτρο βενζινοκινητήρα.* _X.A.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Η Mitsubishi Motors Corporation (MMC) και o Διανομέας της στη Σιγκαπούρη Cycle & Carriage Automotive PTE Limited (CCA) ανακοίνωσαν την υπογραφή μιας Συμφωνίας Συνεργασίας με την κυβέρνηση της Σιγκαπούρης σε δραστηριότητες που αφορούν τη διάδοση των ηλεκτρικών οχημάτων (EV). 

Το Συμβούλιο οικονομικής ανάπτυξης της σιγκαπούρης - Economic Development Board (EDB), συμπεριλαμβανομένου του οργανισμού αγοράς ενέργειας - Energy Market Authority (EMA) και του οργανισμού χερσαίων μεταφορών - Land Transport Authority (LTA) της Σιγκαπούρης, στο πλαίσιο ενός project EV με τη συμμετοχή πολλών υπηρεσιών, θα οργανώσει ένα δίκτυο υποδομής φόρτισης EV και θα αξιολογήσει τα οικονομικά οφέλη των EV για μελλοντική χρήση. Στο πλαίσιο αυτών των δραστηριοτήτων, η MMC, μέσω της CCA, θα προμηθεύσει 25 i-MiEV από το 2011 και θα συνεργαστεί στο πρόγραμμα δοκιμών. 

Ο Λεο Γιπ, Πρόεδρος του EDB δήλωσε, 

«Με χαρά καλωσορίζουμε τη Mitsubishi Motors ως τον πρώτο σημαντικό προμηθευτή EV στο πρόγραμμα δοκιμών EV της Σιγκαπούρης. Αυτό το project καταδεικνεύει πώς η Σιγκαπούρη λειτουργεί σαν Ζωντανό Εργαστήριο για κατασκευαστές αυτοκινήτων και προμηθευτές εξοπλισμού φόρτισης & εξαρτημάτων EV, για τις προοπτικές Έρευνας & Ανάπτυξης (R&D) και τη διερεύνηση των δυνατοτήτων εξέλιξης στη Σιγκαπούρη. Βλέπουμε ευκαιρίες σε τομείς όπως τα συστήματα διαχείρισης μπαταριών, τα ηλεκτρονικά ισχύος και τα ηλεκτρικά συστήματα κίνησης. Οι εταιρίες μπορούν να εκμεταλλευτούν τη δύναμη της Σιγκαπούρης στον τομέα των ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων και τα ταλέντα της μηχανολογίας και να δημιουργήσουν νέες προοπτικές εδώ». 

Ο Οσάμου Μασούκο, Πρόεδρος της Mitsubishi Motors δήλωσε: 

«Η MMC είναι περήφανη που θα συμμετάσχει στις δοκιμές των EV στη Σιγκαπούρη. Πιστεύουμε ότι η Σιγκαπούρη είναι μία ιδανική αγορά για EV. Μέσα από τη συνεργασία μας με την κυβέρνηση της Σιγκαπούρης και το Cycle & Carriage Automotive, θα θέλαμε να αξιολογήσουμε τις επιδόσεις του i-MiEV υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες και να αυξήσουμε την απήχηση των EV στους πολίτες της χώρας». 

Η MMC αυτή τη στιγμή πουλά το i-MiEV στην Ιαπωνία, το Χονγκ Κονγκ και την Αυστραλία. Επιπλέον, η MMC έχει συνεργαστεί με διάφορα κράτη από όλο τον κόσμο, όπως το Πριγκιπάτο του Μονακό, η Ισλανδία και η Δανία σε πρωτοβουλίες για τη διάδοση των EV.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

http://trans.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w...02/2010_322422

----------


## cloud_constructor

Ωραια μακαρι να γινει κατι . Φυσικα δεν τιποτα δεν ειναι πρακτικα εφαρμοσιμο στις ελληνικες μεγαλες πολης (αθηνα πχ). Γιατι?
Γιατι εχετε δει πως οδηγανε εξω?Ολοι μα ΟΛΟΙ τερμα γκαζι , με 70 80 στα στενακια , σα ζωα. Αν δεν εχεις τεσλα σε εχουν πατησει.

Καπου διαβασα "με μηδενικά τέλη κυκλοφορίας και ελεύθερη στάθμευση". ΟΧι αυτο πραγματικα το πιστευουν οτι μπορουν να το κανουν?Μακαρι αλλα δε παιζει.

Α ναι μπορει να ειναι σα τα "παρκινγκ δικυκλων"  θεσεις : το πολυ 10 ,, "Μα στη μακετα φαινοταν μια χαρα" - ναι οκ

----------


## Λυκιδευς

H πρώτη δημόσια δοκιμαστική οδήγηση ενός πρωτοτύπου Fit EV και ενός Accord Sedan με νέο plug-in υβριδικό σύστημα δύο ηλεκτροκινητήρων, ξεκινά από την Αμερική. Το ηλεκτρικό Fit EV θα πωλείται εκεί και στην Ιαπωνία το 2012. 

Βασίζεται στο 5θέσιο Fit (Jazz στην Ευρώπη) και διαθέτει μπαταρία ιόντων λιθίου που συσσωρεύει ενέργεια από έναν ηλεκτροκινητήρα (προέρχεται από το ηλεκτρικό όχημα κυψελών καυσίμου FCX Clarity). 

Αναπτύσσει τελική ταχύτητα 144 χλμ./ώρα, φορτίζεται σε 12 ώρες από πρίζα 120 volt και σε έξι ώρες από πρίζα 240 volt. Η αυτονομία των 160 χλμ. μπορεί να αυξηθεί ανάλογα πως χρησιμοποιεί ο οδηγός τα τρία προγράμματα ηλεκτροκίνησης (Econ, Normal και Sport) που είναι αυτούσια από το σπορ υβριδικό Honda CR-Z. Το plug-in υβριδικό χρησιμοποιεί εναλλάξ τρία προγράμματα λειτουργίας: μόνον ηλεκτροκίνηση, ηλεκτροκίνηση και βενζινοκίνηση ή άμεση βενζινοκίνηση. 

Ηλεκτροκίνητα έχει αυτονομία 16-24 χλμ. Αναπτύσσει τελική ταχύτητα 100 χλμ./ώρα, θέλει 3-4 ώρες για πλήρη φόρτιση από πρίζα 120 volt και 1-1,5 ώρα από πρίζα 240 volt. 

Δημήτρης Μπαλής

----------


## Λυκιδευς

http://www.caroto.gr/static/cache/su.../index.html.gz

----------


## spyropap

Παραπάνω στο #114 κ #118 έγραψαν για το *Honda Fit EV Concept*
To Jazz έγινε και ηλεκτρικό. Στο Παρίσι η Honda μας είχε παρουσιάσει την υβριδική πρόταση του Jazz αλλά μερικούς μήνες μετά, στο Los Angeles, παρουσίασε το Fit EV Concept (όπως λέγεται στην Αμερική το Jazz) 
http://www.autoblog.gr/2010/11/21/honda-fit-ev-concept/

Έτσι πρέπει να είναι τα αμάξια.
Θα κυκλοφορώ μερικά χρόνια ακόμα το παλαιό αμάξι μου αφού δεν πρέπει να το περιμένουμε στην Ελλάδα πριν το 2014. Έτσι είναι αυτά. Στις υποανάπτυκτες χώρες πουλάνε τα παλιά τους.

Μην αγοράσει κανείς καινούργιο αμάξι.
Όποιος αποσύρει τώρα είναι σαν να πετά ένα αμάξι που λειτουργεί στα σκουπίδια, για να έχουν όφελος οι έμποροι.
Θα έπρεπε να φορολογούν πολύ αυτούς που αγοράζουν ρυπογόνα αμάξια.
Αντί γι αυτό προσπαθούν να αντικαταστήσουν τα εσωτερικής καύσης με ίδια αλλά νεότερα.
Έτσι θα έρθει η ανάπτυξη πουλώντας πετρέλαιο και βενζίνες?
Ανάπτυξη για τις τσέπες τους, θηλιά στο λαιμό όσων θέλουν νέο αυτοκίνητο.

*Να πάει το κράτος για απόσυρση πρώτα όλα αυτά τα άχρηστα οχήματα δημοσίας χρήσεως όπως περιπολικά, ασθενοφόρα,* *παλαιά λεωφορεία, αυτοκίνητα πολιτικών, στρατιωτικά κλπ οχήματα που μας σκοτώνουν από τους ρύπους.*

----------


## taxideytis

ενισχυτής μπαταρ&#943.jpgεγώ άρχισα κιόλας .... :Smile:

----------


## spyropap

Δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς άρχισες. Την μετατροπή niva σε ηλεκτρικό?
Ή μήπως την άλλη ιστορία με το βιοαέριο και το καζάνι επάνω στο τράιλερ?

Φαντάζομαι ότι κι εσύ δεν έχεις σκοπό να αντικαταστήσεις ένα γερό αμάξι 
χρήσιμο σε σκληρές συνθήκες με ένα ηλεκτρικό.

Εγώ άλλωστε το δικό μου golf το χρησιμοποιώ για μεταφορά ξύλων, 
κηπευτικών εργαλείων, φυτών, σκουπιδιών κλπ.
Εάν είχα ένα καινούργιο ηλεκτρικό μάλλον δεν θα μπορούσα να κάνω αυτά.
Άσε που δεν θα θέλω να μπω μέσα σε ηλεκτρικό λερωμένος με χώματα.

Τώρα με αυτό το αμάξι θα πρέπει να σκέφτονται πριν μου κάνουν σφήνα 
και μαγκιές στο δρόμο. Γλυτώνω και το πλύσιμο/γυάλισμα αφού πρόκειται για κάρο.

Εάν έχω όρεξη το καλοκαίρι θα βάψω σχέδια με σπρέι και θα βάλω και την νέα γεννήτρια ΗΗΟ για να πηγαίνω ταξίδια σε άλλους πλανήτες.
Πιο είδος κάγκουρα είμαι? Αυτό του σκονισμένου αιθεροβάμων κηπουρού...

----------


## button

> ενισχυτής μπαταρ&#943.jpgεγώ άρχισα κιόλας ....




Δεν βλέπω και πολλά

----------


## taxideytis

αστειεύομαι...απλά φορτώνω την μπαταρία μου μετά απο μακρά ακινητοποίηση... :Rolleyes: 
αλλά ψάχνομαι για κάτι ηλεκτρικό στην επόμενη διετία...όταν αυξηθεί η αυτονομία τους έστω στα 400 χιλιόμετρα...και μερική απαναφόρτιση στις 1-2 ώρες...

----------


## spyropap

*Υβριδικό αυτοκίνητο με ισχυρότερη μπαταρία για περισσότερα χιλιόμετρα.*

Στην Αγγλία εδώ και λίγο καιρό δοκιμαζόταν ένα νέο υβριδικό αυτοκίνητο (το οποίο λειτουργεί τόσο με ηλεκτρική ενέργεια όσο και με συμβατικά καύσιμα) του οποίου η καινοτομία ήταν η νέα μπαταρία από την οποία τροφοδοτείται ο κινητήρας του. Το αυτοκίνητο αυτό έφτασε πλέον μετά από αρκετό καιρό δοκιμών, τα 161.000 χιλιόμετρα και τα αποτελέσματα είναι αρκούντως ικανοποιητικά.
Το αυτοκίνητο που αναφέρουμε χρησιμοποιεί το CSIRO battery system το οποίο συνίσταται σε έναν υπερπυκνωτή και μια μπαραρία μολύβδου σε ένα ολοκληρωμένο σύστημα.

Ποια είναι τα πλεονεκτήματα της νέας αυτής μπαταρίας η οποία δοκιμάστηκε; Η συγκεκριμένη μπαταρία:
κρατάει περισσότερο,
κοστίζει λιγότερο,
είναι πιο ισχυρή από τις μπαταρίες που χρησιμοποιούνται αυτή τη στιγμή στα υβριδικά,
και το σημαντικότερο μπορεί να φορτίζει πιο γρήγορα και αποτελεσματικά από τις συμβατικές.
Συγκεκριμένα η μπαταρία κρατάει (χρόνος ζωής) 4 φορές περισσότερο και έχει 50% μεγαλύτερη ισχύ από τις κανονικές. 

Το κέρδος από την εξέλιξη των μπαταριών που χρησιμοποιούνται από τα υβριδικά αυτοκίνητα είναι ότι όσο βελτιώνονται χρησιμοποιούν όλο και λιγότερο συμβατικό καύσιμο το οποίο έχει ως αποτέλεσμα λιγότερες εκπομπές αερίων θερμοκηπίου. Συνεπώς τα υβριδικά γίνονται πιο πράσινα.

Μην ξεχάσουμε να αναφέρουμε το γεγονός ότι όπως οι μπαταρίες στα υβριδικά αυτοκίνητα χρησιμοποιούν την ενέργεια που χάνεται πχ. από το φρενάρισμα για να φορτίζουν, στο συγκεκριμένο σύστημα η μπαταρία φορτίζει γρηγορότερα, εκμεταλλευόμενη καλύτερα την ενέργεια αυτή.

Αυτό που αναφέραμε στην αρχή, το γεγονός δηλαδή ότι αισίως έκλεισε 161.000 χιλιόμετρα χρήσης ,δείχνει ότι η συγκεκριμένη μπαταρία έχει πολλές δυνατότητες ανάπτυξης.
Η εταιρεία σκέφτεται στο μέλλον να την χρησιμοποιήσει και σε συνδυασμό με ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας , για την αποθήκευση της πλεονάζουσας ενέργειας που δεν χρησιμοποιείται.
Από
http://medgreece.gr/2008/%cf%85%ce%b2%cf%81%ce%b9%ce%b4%ce%b9%ce%ba%cf%8c-%ce%b1%cf%85%cf%84%ce%bf%ce%ba%ce%af%ce%bd%ce%b7%c  f%84%ce%bf-%ce%bc%ce%b5-%ce%b9%cf%83%cf%87%cf%85%cf%81%cf%8c%cf%84%ce%b5%c  f%81%ce%b7-%ce%bc%cf%80

----------


## spyropap

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23747

TRON τύπου ηλεκτρικά οχήματα!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irkxIpNBJJU

----------


## antonis_p

*Κάνουμε 100 km με 1,5 ευρώ κόστος με το ηλεκτρικό up!*





Οδηγούμε σε πραγματικές συνθήκες, στην κίνηση της πόλης, το ηλεκτρικόVolkswagen e-up! και καταγράφουμε κατανάλωση 14 kwh/100 km.

λινκ

----------


## hurt30

Τα χιλιόμετρα στα ηλεκτρικά θα είναι όπως τα καυσαέρια στα ντίζελ στα VW; χε χε

----------


## picdev

αυτά είναι βλακείες ,με 1,5ε  βγάζει 100χλμ, *με τιμές ρεύματος για οικιακή χρήση*  :Lol:  
και με βενζίνη *ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΟΡΟΥΣ* τα ίδια χιλιόμετρα κάνεις, στη βενεζουέλα και στη σαουδική αραβία που δεν εχουν φόρους η βενζίνη κάνει 20 λεπτά το λίτρο!
δηλαδή με τόσο μικρό αυτοκίνητο έρχεται και πιο φτηνα η βενζίνη , αν υπολογίσει και το κόστος των μπαταριών τότε δεν συμφέρει με τίποτα.
Η νομίζετε οτι θα πει το κράτος, δεν θα βάζω μία στη τσέπη απο τους φόρους στα καύσιμα πάρτε όλοι ηλεκτρικά να σας βγαίνει τσάμπα ?
Απλά απορώ πως οι περισσότεροι τα μασάνε έτσι χωρίς να σκεφτούν

----------


## antonis_p

> αυτά είναι βλακείες ,με 1,5ε  βγάζει 100χλμ, *με τιμές ρεύματος για οικιακή χρήση*  
> και με βενζίνη *ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΟΡΟΥΣ* τα ίδια χιλιόμετρα κάνεις, στη βενεζουέλα και στη σαουδική αραβία που δεν εχουν φόρους η βενζίνη κάνει 20 λεπτά το λίτρο!



Η βενζίνη όμως έχει συγκεκριμένους φόρους και τιμή. Το ίδιο και το ρεύμα για ηλεκτρική χρήση. Στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## picdev

Το ρεύμα δεν έχει φόρους για κίνηση οχήματος ΑΚΟΜΑ, οποιος νομίζει οτι θα τη βγάζει με ρεύμα μονο για τα πέρα δώθε ειναι γελασμένος, 
ο φόρος στο ρεύμα ειναι πολύ μικρός σε σχέση με τα καύσιμα

----------


## genesis

Τα ηλεκτρικά αυτοκίνητα (και όχι μόνο) είναι το μέλλον που έφτασε ήδη.
Σε αρκετές χώρες οι πωλήσεις και η ζήτηση είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερες από αυτό που είχε εκτιμηθεί.
Τα πλεονεκτήματα είναι πολλά και αναμφισβήτητα όπως βέβαια και οι περιορισμοί προς το παρόν.
Καθώς σταδιακά θα βελτιώνονται οι επιδόσεις (αυτονομία, ταχύτητα επαναφόρτισης, όγκος και βάρος μπαταριών) και θα πέφτει το κόστος, τα ηλεκτρικά αυτοκίνητα θα έχουν όλο και μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της αγοράς.

----------


## antonis_p

> Το ρεύμα δεν έχει φόρους για κίνηση οχήματος ΑΚΟΜΑ, οποιος νομίζει οτι θα τη βγάζει με ρεύμα μονο για τα πέρα δώθε ειναι γελασμένος, 
> ο φόρος στο ρεύμα ειναι πολύ μικρός σε σχέση με τα καύσιμα



Δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε ποιοι θα είναι οι φόροι στο μέλλον.

Εξάλλου δεν βρίσκω πώς θα μπορεί να φορολογηθεί διαφορετικά το ρεύμα που φορτίζω το αυτοκίνητό μου στο γκαράζ μου όλο το βράδυ από το ρεύμα που φορτίζω το κινητό μου.  :Confused1:

----------


## Panoss

> Δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε ποιοι θα είναι οι φόροι στο μέλλον.



Δεν μπορούν να είναι μεγάλοι γιατί θα κάνουν το ρεύμα του δικτύου ασύμφορο και τα φωτοβολταϊκά ή τις ανεμογεννήτριες, συμφέροντα.
Οπότε πας στα φωτοβολταϊκά ή στις ανεμογεννήτριες.

----------


## picdev

> Δεν μπορούν να είναι μεγάλοι γιατί θα κάνουν το ρεύμα του δικτύου ασύμφορο και τα φωτοβολταϊκά ή τις ανεμογεννήτριες, συμφέροντα.
> Οπότε πας στα φωτοβολταϊκά ή στις ανεμογεννήτριες.



δες το λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ πόσα πληρώνεις για ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας, ρύπους , και πράσινα άλογα κτλ ! που βάζουν μέσα τη ΔΕΗ
ΕΣΥ πληρώνεις τη πράσινη ανάπτυξη,
απλά παρέλειψαν να σου πουν οτι η επιδότηση τους είναι απο τη τσέπη σου.
Με απλά λόγια κόβουν το ρεύμα στο φτωχό και θα επιδοτείται ο επιχειρηματίας που έχει το αιολικό και φωτοβολταϊκό πάρκο. Ταυτόχρονα η ΔΕΗ ζημιώνεται και θα πωληθεί τσάμπα!
Τι βλέπουμε σε αυτή τη χώρα....

----------


## Spark

> Ταυτόχρονα η ΔΕΗ ζημιώνεται και θα πωληθεί τσάμπα!
> Τι βλέπουμε σε αυτή τη χώρα....



βλέπουμε θεατρική παράσταση με ηθοποιούς τους πολιτικούς (μερικοι οπως ο αδωνις προκαλουν πολυ γέλιο),
γιατι εαν έλεγαν στα κανάλια πως στην πραγματικότητα δεν εχουμε τον έλεγχο της κυβέρνησης της χώρας εμείς αλλα τον έλεγχο έχουν οι γερμανοί και οι πιστωτές τότε δεν θα πίστευε κανεις το παραμυθι πως έχουμε δημοκρατία και ίσως γινοταν επανάσταση,
όμως η κυβέρνηση συριζα ειναι υποτακτική, θα κάνουν οτι προβλέπει το σενάριο..

και μην παραλείψετε να δουλεύετε χρόνια πολλά για να βρειτε τα χρήματα που θα δώσετε για να αγοράσετε ενα γερμανικό αυτοκίνητο για να προσφέρετε και εσεις στην γερμανικη οικονομία.
θα προτιμήσετε τα ιαπωνέζικα;
εγω δεν εχω αμάξι τώρα και εαν ειχα χρήματα αρκετά δεν θα αγόραζα αμάξι

----------


## Panoss

> δες το λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ πόσα πληρώνεις για  ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας, ρύπους , και πράσινα άλογα κτλ ! που βάζουν  μέσα τη ΔΕΗ
> ΕΣΥ πληρώνεις τη πράσινη ανάπτυξη,
> απλά παρέλειψαν να σου πουν οτι η επιδότηση τους είναι απο τη τσέπη σου.
> Με απλά λόγια κόβουν το ρεύμα στο φτωχό και θα επιδοτείται ο  επιχειρηματίας που έχει το αιολικό και φωτοβολταϊκό πάρκο. Ταυτόχρονα η  ΔΕΗ ζημιώνεται και θα πωληθεί τσάμπα!
> Τι βλέπουμε σε αυτή τη χώρα....



Οκ, αφού ισχύουν όλα αυτά, αν μια μέρα σε συμφέρει να βάλεις φωτοβολταϊκά και να καταργήσεις τη ΔΕΗ, εσύ μην το κάνεις.
Δεν σε αναγκάζει κανείς.

----------


## antonis_p

> Με απλά λόγια κόβουν το ρεύμα στο φτωχό και θα επιδοτείται ο επιχειρηματίας που έχει το αιολικό και φωτοβολταϊκό πάρκο.



Ο συνταξιούχος που έκανε φωτοβολταϊκά στην ταράτσα του τις αποταμιεύσεις του, δεν επιδοτείται; Ο αγρότης που επέλεξε να μην φυτεύει και να γεμίσει το χωράφι του με φωτοβολταϊκά;

----------


## picdev

> Ο συνταξιούχος που έκανε φωτοβολταϊκά στην ταράτσα του τις αποταμιεύσεις του, δεν επιδοτείται; Ο αγρότης που επέλεξε να μην φυτεύει και να γεμίσει το χωράφι του με φωτοβολταϊκά;



ξέρεις πολλούς συνταξιούχους που έβαλαν ? και αυτοί επιδοτούνται δυστυχώς. αυτό τι σχέση έχει ?

----------


## picdev

> Οκ, αφού ισχύουν όλα αυτά, αν μια μέρα σε συμφέρει να βάλεις φωτοβολταϊκά και να καταργήσεις τη ΔΕΗ, εσύ μην το κάνεις.
> Δεν σε αναγκάζει κανείς.



1)Δεν μπορεί να σπίτι να έχει μονο φωτοβολταϊκά μιλάμε για φωτοβολταϊκά + δίκτυο ΔΕΗ 

με αναγκάζει όμως να πληρώνω την επιδότηση του γιατί κάποιοι υποχρεώνουν τη δεή να πουλάει ρεύμα με 10 λεπτά τη kw και την ίδια ώρα την αναγκάζουν να αγοράζει ρεύμα απο φωτοβολταικά με 50 λεπτά τη KW. Εσύ αν είχες μαγαζί θα δεχόσουν να το δουλεύεις έτσι ? Σου φαίνεται λογικό ? Τη διαφορά των 40 λεπτών γιατί να τη πληρώσει αυτός που δεν έχει 30.000 να βάλει φωτοβολταικά η δεν θέλει να χρεωθεί στις τράπεζες ?
Βρές μου μια χώρα που γίνεται αυτό , δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ακόμα και στην Αφρική.
Οπότε ή ΔΕΗ το μεγαλύτερο μονοπώλιο θα εμφανίζει ζημιά μερικά ΔΙΣ ή θα πληρώνει ο φτωχός! ωραία μια χαρα , ζητω οι πράσινες μλκς , σε μια χώρα που έχειΤΣΑΜΠΑ λιγνίτη
(για λίγο όμως γιατί για άγνωστο λόγο θα πουλήσουν τα κοιτάσματα! και η ΔΕΗ δεν θα έχει ΤΣΑΜΠΑ λιγνίτη)
κάτσε φίλε μου σε λίγο να δεις ποσο θα πάει το ρεύμα με όλα αυτά τα κόλπα που μαγειρεύουν τώρα, το κόλπο άρχισε με τη πράσινη ανάπτυξη και στο τέλος θα ολοκληρωθεί με το πούλημα των ορυκτών και την ιδιωτικοποίηση της ΔΕΗ

----------


## Panoss

Χάος.    .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Οι παλιοί οι παππούδες μας λέγανε "θα σας φορολογήσουν και τις πορδές " .... οπότε μάλλον πιστεύω δεν είναι τα ηλεκτρικά για το μέλλον.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRpxhlX4Ga0
https://www.google.gr/search?q=wind+...FYUNLAodFxsLGg

----------


## antonis_p

> ξέρεις πολλούς συνταξιούχους που έβαλαν ? και αυτοί επιδοτούνται δυστυχώς. αυτό τι σχέση έχει ?



Ναι, ξέρω. Εσύ ξέρεις πόσα εφάπαξ "επενδύθηκαν" σε φωτοβολταϊκά;

----------


## genesis

Είμαστε ήδη εκτός θέματος αλλά πιστεύω καλό είναι να γνωρίζουμε κάποια πράγματα...

Η καπιταλιστικά σκεπτόμενη παγκόσμια κοινότητα διέκρινε εδώ και πολλά χρόνια ότι πρέπει να γίνουν ενέργειες προκειμένου να μειωθούν οι εκπομπές αερίων θερμοκηπίου.
Η απόφαση αυτή δεν προέκυψε τόσο από αγνό ανθρωπισμό όσο από ωμό καπιταλισμό. Απλά υπολόγισαν ότι το κόστος των καταστροφών από τα βίαια μετεωρολογικά φαινόμενα ως αποτέλεσμα της κλιματικής αλλαγής, θα είναι πολλαπλάσιο σε σύγκριση με το κόστος της πρόληψης ώστε να μην φτάσουμε εκεί.
Το δυνατότερο όπλο για να μειώσουμε την καύση υδρογονανθράκων που έχουμε είναι οι Α.Π.Ε. ως προς την παραγωγή ενέργειας και οι τεχνικές εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας ώστε να μειωθεί η κατανάλωση (μέχρι να γίνει εφικτή η πυρηνική σύντηξη ή μέχρι να εξελίξει ο Ζωγράφος την πρωτοπόρα συσκευή του και να μας σώσει...).
Τέθηκαν λοιπόν στόχοι στους οποίους συμφώνησε η πλειοψηφία των κρατών παγκοσμίως.
Το κόστος όμως για να τοποθετήσει ένα κράτος με δικά του έξοδα (που θα προέρχονταν προφανώς από την φορολογία) τις ΑΠΕ που χρειάζονταν (φωτοβολταϊκά, ανεμογεννήτριες, υδροηλεκτρικά, βιοκαύσιμα, κλπ) για να επιτευχθούν οι στόχοι ήταν τεράστιο.
Έτσι δόθηκαν κίνητρα στον ιδιωτικό τομέα για να επενδύσει στην εγκατάσταση ΑΠΕ μέσω της εγγυημένης αγοράς της ενέργειας για χρονικό διάστημα που θα κάλυπτε την επένδυση και θα άφηνε και εύλογο κέρδος.
Η συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία στην Ελλάδα έγινε αρκετά πρόχειρα ώστε να πάρει την μορφή "αρπαχτής". Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι ήταν λάθος ως ιδέα.
Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι έτσι και αλλιώς το κόστος καταλήγει στον πολίτη (μέσω της φορολογίας), είτε η επένδυση γίνει από το κράτος είτε από ιδιώτες που επιδοτούνται από το κράτος. Το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο η διαδικασία έχει φτιαχτεί με δίκαιους και αξιοκρατικούς όρους ώστε να μοιράζεται αναλογικά το κόστος και να ωφελούνται οι πολίτες από τα βραχυπρόθεσμα και μακροπρόθεσμα οφέλη.
Η Ελλάδα θα μπορούσε να είναι πρωτοπόρος στην εξέλιξη και παραγωγή τεχνολογιών και προϊόντων ΑΠΕ και αν ήταν θα έμενε στην χώρα η προστιθέμενη αξία που τώρα εισάγουμε πανάκριβα. Το γιατί δεν είναι έχει συζητηθεί αρκετές φορές.

Η τιμή του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος στη Ελλάδα είναι χαμηλή σε σχέση με τον μέσο όρο της Ευρώπης και κρατιέται εκεί με τεχνητούς τρόπους από τις κυβερνήσεις των τελευταίων δεκαετιών.
Αν συνυπολογίσουμε το τεράστιο περιβαλλοντικό κόστος και τις μεσο-μακροπρόθεσμες επιπτώσεις της εξόρυξης και καύσης λιγνίτη, κυρίως τοπικά αλλά και για την ευρύτερη περιοχή, το κόστος του λιγνίτη μόνο μηδενικό δεν είναι.
Η ΔΕΗ, είναι ανώνυμος εταιρεία και θα έπρεπε να πληρώνει για τη εξόρυξη του λιγνίτη όπως θα απαιτούσαμε από οποιονδήποτε ιδιώτη θα ήθελε να κάνει το ίδιο για την ανταγωνιστεί. Το τι ακριβώς πληρώνει τελικά η ΔΕΗ είναι αρκετά θολό και ασαφές.
Αυτή είναι και μία από τις διαχρονικές αιτίες που δεν υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα εναλλακτικοί παραγωγοί / πάροχοι ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας.

Το θέμα είναι τεράστιο και δύσκολο όχι μόνο για εμάς αλλά για όλες τις χώρες του κόσμου. Δεν υπάρχουν - ως συνήθως - μαγικές λύσεις.
Αναφέρω τα παραπάνω γιατί η υπερ-απλούστευση και η μονοδιάστατη θεώρηση των πραγμάτων μας οδηγεί σε λάθος συμπεράσματα.

----------


## picdev

Και γιατί να υπάρχουν εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι αν ή ΔΕΗ έχει δωρεάν φράγματα , λιγνίτη , φωτοβολταϊκά πάρκα που οι εκτάσεις θα της παραχωρηθούν δωρεάν ?
 Εκτός αν πρέπει να έχουμε εναλλακτικούς για να πληρώνουμε ακριβό ρεύμα

----------


## Panoss

> Και γιατί να υπάρχουν εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι αν ή ΔΕΗ έχει δωρεάν φράγματα , λιγνίτη , φωτοβολταϊκά πάρκα που οι εκτάσεις θα της παραχωρηθούν δωρεάν ?
>  Εκτός αν πρέπει να έχουμε εναλλακτικούς για να πληρώνουμε ακριβό ρεύμα



Αν όλα της παραχωρούνται δωρεάν (που της παραχωρούνται), αυτή γιατί μας χρεώνει;

----------


## genesis

Μία βασική αρχή της ελεύθερης αγοράς* / οικονομίας είναι ότι η βελτίωση του προϊόντος ή της υπηρεσίας επιτυγχάνεται μέσω του υγιούς ανταγωνισμού μεταξύ ομοειδών εταιρειών. Ιδανικά το κράτος εποπτεύει και θέτει τους κανόνες ώστε πράγματι όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να έχουν τις ίδιες ευκαιρίες / υποχρεώσεις / δικαιώματα. Παράλληλα φροντίζει να μην στέκεται εμπόδιο σε όσους θέλουν να δοκιμάσουν και έχουν μία νέα / πρωτοποριακή / καινοτόμα ιδέα ώστε να βελτιωθεί ακόμη περισσότερο το προϊόν ή η υπηρεσία.
Άγνωστα πράγματα για την Ελλάδα του "δε βαριέσαι" και του "εγώ θα σώσω τον κόσμο?"...που όμως γίνονται στον υπόλοιπο προηγμένο κόσμο από τον οποίο αγοράζουμε (πανάκριβα) σχεδόν τα πάντα.
Να κάνω και εγώ μερικές ρητορικές ερωτήσεις.
- Πόσο σύγχρονο και αξιόπιστο είναι το δίκτυο ηλ. ενέργειας της Ελλάδας? Οι συνφορουμίτες εκτός μεγάλων αστικών κέντρων κάτι θα έχουν να πουν.
- Γιατί δεν έχουν διασυνδεθεί ακόμη μεγάλα νησιά (π.χ. Κρήτη, Μύκονος, Σαντορίνη, Μυτιλήνη) ώστε να παροπλιστούν οι πανάκριβες στην συντήρηση / κατανάλωση γεννήτριες πετρελαίου?
- Η χώρα της Ευρώπης με την φθηνότερη ηλ. ενέργεια είναι η Γαλλία που καλύπτει το 80% των αναγκών της με πυρηνικούς σταθμούς. Να κάνουμε το ίδιο?
- Οι Δανοί που επενδύουν (πληρώνοντας ακριβή ενέργεια και ανάλογους φόρους) στις ΑΠΕ από την δεκαετία του '70, έφτασαν πριν μερικούς μήνες να καλύψουν το σύνολο της  ζήτησης και να εξάγουν πλεόνασμα ενέργειας μόνο από ΑΠΕ ( http://www.econews.gr/2015/07/13/dan...ergeia-123410/ ). Άραγε τα έχουν καταφέρει καλύτερα ή χειρότερα από εμάς? Θα μπορούσαμε εμείς να έχουμε ακολουθήσει ένα αντίστοιχο μοντέλο έχοντας ένα τεράστιο αιολικό δυναμικό?
- Οι ανεμογεννήτριες ξινίζουν το γάλα? :Rolleyes: 
- Από που προκύπτει ότι τα φράγματα, ο λιγνίτης και τα φωτοβολταϊκά είναι δωρεάν αν τα κάνει η ΔΕΗ?

Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει ένα μοντέλο που μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί αυτούσιο στην Ελλάδα. Κάθε χώρα θα πρέπει να αναπτύξει το μοντέλο που ταιριάζει στις ιδιαιτερότητες της. Η ΔΕΗ δεν με πείθει ότι μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό αν και πολύ θα ήθελα

(*) Το αν συμφωνούμε ιδεολογικά με το μοντέλο της ελεύθερης αγοράς όπως λειτουργεί σήμερα παγκοσμίως είναι μία άλλη συζήτηση. Ας πούμε ότι δεν συμφωνούμε γιατί είναι ανθρωποφάγο και όχι ανθρωποκεντρικό. Μέχρι όμως να το αλλάξουμε καλά θα κάνουμε να κατανοήσουμε την λειτουργία του και τις αρχές του για να μπορέσουμε να επιβιώσουμε μέσα σε αυτό.

----------


## panasim

Η μπαταρία και η Φόρτωση της από το δίκτυο είναι τεράστιο πρόβλημα για την ηλεκτρική αυτοκίνηση.
Ίσως το πρόβλημα λύνεται αν μία μεγάλη εταιρία πχ. 🍎 βάλει την μπαταρία κατω απο το αυτοκίνητο και σε ενα ρομποτικό διάδρομο σαν του πλυντηρίου άλλαζε με φορτισμένη.
Αν η μπαταρια ανήκε στην εταιρία και πληρώναμε μονο κοστος φόρτισης και χρήσης, τότε το κόστος αγοράς του αυτοκινήτου θα έπεφτε στο μισο.
Παράλληλα αν ξεκινούν το αυτοκίνητο μέσω iPhone θα ήταν αδύνατο να κλαπεί και να κυκλοφορεί.

----------


## vasilllis

> Η μπαταρία και η Φόρτωση της από το δίκτυο είναι τεράστιο πρόβλημα για την ηλεκτρική αυτοκίνηση.
> Ίσως το πρόβλημα λύνεται αν μία μεγάλη εταιρία πχ. 🍎 βάλει την μπαταρία κατω απο το αυτοκίνητο και σε ενα ρομποτικό διάδρομο σαν του πλυντηρίου άλλαζε με φορτισμένη.
> Αν η μπαταρια ανήκε στην εταιρία και πληρώναμε μονο κοστος φόρτισης και χρήσης, τότε το κόστος αγοράς του αυτοκινήτου θα έπεφτε στο μισο.
> Παράλληλα αν ξεκινούν το αυτοκίνητο μέσω iPhone θα ήταν αδύνατο να κλαπεί και να κυκλοφορεί.



Γιατι το κοστος αγορας της δεν θα μετακυλουσε στον χρηστη;
Διπλασιο θα εβγαινε πιστεψε με.

----------


## panasim

Οταν φορτίζει η μπαταρια με οικιακό ρευμα στοιχίζει 10 φορες ακριβότερα απο την βιομηχανική τιμη ρευματος μεγαλου καταναλωτή όπως η χαλυβουργικη παράδειγμα.
Τη διαφορα μπορει να τη καρπώνεται η εταιρια για το κόστος και το κέρδος.
Παντα μιλάμε για τεραστια αγορα .

----------


## antonis_p

https://www.newsauto.gr/news/bmw-pos...box=1561708153

----------


## antonis_p

Πρωτότυπο της BMW

78827368_10156887347300493_1753550235453358080_o.jpg

----------

